# Meningitis in dogs



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone out there had any experience of meningitis in a dog? Our 19 month Morkie has been diagnosed with it and is under the care of the university of Liverpool animal hospital. We don't know if its immuno-response or viral at the minute but when I've googled it all I see is bad news.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Give Dogless a nudge - she has recently been through it with one of her dogs, and I'm sure she'd be happy to share experiences with you. Really sorry to hear your little one is poorly - everything crossed for a swift and full recovery xx


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks sixstar how do I nudge someone? New to this stuff


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Thanks sixstar how do I nudge someone? New to this stuff


Sorry, I didn't mean literally, there isn't a nudge button 

I'll drop Dogless a line and ask her to pop over if she can


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The OP PMd me sixstar on your recommendation; I am happy to offer any help needed and thanks for drawing my attention to this thread .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks sixstar only realised what you meant after I had sent the reply! Think my brain has turned to mush!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Thanks sixstar only realised what you meant after I had sent the reply! Think my brain has turned to mush!!


You have a valid reason for having a mushy brain.

ETA: Although we're PMing I found my thread for you because there is a lot of useful information from knowledgeable PF members in it. It might help you a little: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/305748-steroid-responsive-meningitis.html


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thankyou so much for pointing me in the direction of that thread. It really has cheered me up no end. All the same symptoms as my Morkie too! He started with lethargy following his injection, then developed a stiff and sore neck. He then responded really well to treatment. Then five weeks later it started again but in his back end, he neck began to get sore again at the end of last week. The neurological team want to make sure he doesn't relapse. Thanks again I might get some sleep now!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope you slept well and that your boy is still doing well this morning.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We are awaiting news. Unfortunately the neurologist is a 'no news good news' person not like the weekend staff. My other half is going to ring them if we don't hear anything by mid afternoon today. Because we can't go to see him its really difficult situation.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> We are awaiting news. Unfortunately the neurologist is a 'no news good news' person not like the weekend staff. My other half is going to ring them if we don't hear anything by mid afternoon today. Because we can't go to see him its really difficult situation.


I can imagine; best to ring really to set your minds at rest. Wish I could be of more help, I know how horrible it is .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> We are awaiting news. Unfortunately the neurologist is a 'no news good news' person not like the weekend staff. My other half is going to ring them if we don't hear anything by mid afternoon today. Because we can't go to see him its really difficult situation.


Glad you have at least got some answers at last.....hoping that your little lad is soon on the way to recovery


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Good News!!! Denzil could be home in a couple of days. Hubby rang and he's more confident, eating and walking well. They just want to do a few more tests but they'll let him home with meds. Can't believe it! Thanks to everyone for they're positive vibes I'm sure it helped!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, that really is excellent :thumbup1:. I am so pleased .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonderful news


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I have just been researching the side affects of Advocate, which I use every month on both dogs, just to see if Denzil will ok with it when he comes out of hospital and found that it can cause neurological problems, lack of muscle co- ordination salivation ect. I had put it on a few days prior to him having his booster too. I think I need to have a chat with my vet about this stuff our older dog gets diahorea and vomiting after a couple of days of using it too!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I have just been researching the side affects of Advocate, which I use every month on both dogs, just to see if Denzil will ok with it when he comes out of hospital and found that it can cause neurological problems, lack of muscle co- ordination salivation ect. I had put it on a few days prior to him having his booster too. I think I need to have a chat with my vet about this stuff our older dog gets diahorea and vomiting after a couple of days of using it too!


Well worth a chat; might even be worth mentioning you had used Advocate to the hospital if you hadn't already. Hope today brings more good news .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Picking Denzil up from the hospital at five today! Can't wait but I am a little nervy given the state he was in last time I saw him. We have to take him back next week for a checkup. Thanks Dogless, I did tell them at the hospital about the Advocate as they asked about all that stuff last week. I do need to have a chat with them though because I'm not keen on using it now for either of my dogs, given that it give Sam Diahorrea anyway. The problem is that we pay £12 a month each for a care plan which includes the advocate but they're very nice there so I feel that I can talk to them about it. Thanks everyone I'll post a photo of Denzi when he is fully recovered.
I can't thank you all enough for you're support you don't realise how positive it is!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Picking Denzil up from the hospital at five today! Can't wait but I am a little nervy given the state he was in last time I saw him. We have to take him back next week for a checkup. Thanks Dogless, I did tell them at the hospital about the Advocate as they asked about all that stuff last week. I do need to have a chat with them though because I'm not keen on using it now for either of my dogs, given that it give Sam Diahorrea anyway. The problem is that we pay £12 a month each for a care plan which includes the advocate but they're very nice there so I feel that I can talk to them about it. Thanks everyone I'll post a photo of Denzi when he is fully recovered.
> I can't thank you all enough for you're support you don't realise how positive it is!!


That is brilliant news - it will be such a relief to have him home . I understand your nerves - Kilo lost all his muscle mass and 9kg in 6 days which was really upsetting; please don't be too disheartened if he still doesn't want to do much and looks skinny. It really took it out of Kilo completely yet a few months later you'd never know he'd been ill.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes can't wait but as you said I'm trying not to expect to much. He lost about half a kilo in all which isn't too bad considering the stories I've heard. I've got to mention Castellan Kennels in South Wales though because the breeder Tessa is one of the most forward thinking, caring breeders I've heard of. She has been emailing me with information and support ever since she heard about Denzil. She uses an holistic vet and has given me loads if advice and pointed me to a creditable holistic web site for humans and animals. As a registered holistic therapist myself and writer I want to get to the bottom of all this, not just for my dogs but for others too! I'm not the type of person who bleats on about natural remedy's at the expense of essential medical care or put my animals at risk for the sake of a principle BUT in the past I have used TTree oil as a flea and tick repellent and it worked! My daughter, whose a staff nurse, said this morning that she couldn't understand why I had changed. We couldn't get our old Yorkie insured because he was allergic to everything especially ticks and couldn't have chemicals on his skin, even flea shampoo. So I used evening primrose shampoo (naturals from Pets at Home) and would pop a few drops of TTree on his neck. Sorry on my soap box but I even massage my older dogs back and legs with a small amount if Arnica gel (making sure its rubbed in and they can't lick it of course) for a touch of arthritis due to a broken nail, which made him hobble for months. He can't tolerate anti inflammatory a of any sort, he get bad diahorrea.
When we were offered this care plan at companion care, which is really good value, we jumped at the chance. I think I doubted myself when our old dog died last year and all this has been an overreaction I suppose. You think you doing the best thing for your dogs but is it the right thing? I really don't know.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I have just been researching the side affects of Advocate, which I use every month on both dogs, just to see if Denzil will ok with it when he comes out of hospital and found that it can cause neurological problems, lack of muscle co- ordination salivation ect. I had put it on a few days prior to him having his booster too. I think I need to have a chat with my vet about this stuff our older dog gets diahorea and vomiting after a couple of days of using it too!


Great news....just a thought but be careful with over vaccinating as well as your thoughts on Advocate....Catherine O'Driscoll can give you plenty of info regarding over vaccination...see links. 

LINK: Canine Health Concern - Putting your dogs health first
LINK: Spangler
LINK: https://www.facebook.com/groups/50163890984/


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Yes can't wait but as you said I'm trying not to expect to much. He lost about half a kilo in all which isn't too bad considering the stories I've heard. I've got to mention Castellan Kennels in South Wales though because the breeder Tessa is one of the most forward thinking, caring breeders I've heard of. She has been emailing me with information and support ever since she heard about Denzil. She uses an holistic vet and has given me loads if advice and pointed me to a creditable holistic web site for humans and animals. As a registered holistic therapist myself and writer I want to get to the bottom of all this, not just for my dogs but for others too! I'm not the type of person who bleats on about natural remedy's at the expense of essential medical care or put my animals at risk for the sake of a principle BUT in the past I have used TTree oil as a flea and tick repellent and it worked! My daughter, whose a staff nurse, said this morning that she couldn't understand why I had changed. We couldn't get our old Yorkie insured because he was allergic to everything especially ticks and couldn't have chemicals on his skin, even flea shampoo. So I used evening primrose shampoo (naturals from Pets at Home) and would pop a few drops of TTree on his neck. Sorry on my soap box but I even massage my older dogs back and legs with a small amount if Arnica gel (making sure its rubbed in and they can't lick it of course) for a touch of arthritis due to a broken nail, which made him hobble for months. He can't tolerate anti inflammatory a of any sort, he get bad diahorrea.
> When we were offered this care plan at companion care, which is really good value, we jumped at the chance. I think I doubted myself when our old dog died last year and all this has been an overreaction I suppose. *You think you doing the best thing for your dogs but is it the right thing? I really don't know.*


I think right now you need to be kind to yourself and realise that it is nothing that you have done wrong. I received a rather cruel message (on FB) when Kilo was very ill blaming me for it as I had put chemicals into his body - vaccinations, wormers (I use BNM for tick / flea protection) - which really upset me and made me doubt myself hugely. There is plenty of time to research once Denzil is home and recovering and I am certain you'll always do your best by him as I had done and continue to do by Kilo.

I hope he is back at home and settled now.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ditto what Dogless has said

There are far more dogs having vaccs, flea treatments and wormers problem free. How were you to know?? You have turned yourself inside out trying to do your best. Be kind to yourself x


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

when snoopy was growing up, we met another beagle pup the same age. when he was about a year old he got meningitis. we didn't see him for a while because the steroids suppress the immune system, so he couldn't play with other dogs. when we did see him he was very tired, and didn't really run around. 

we saw him again some 6 months later and was back to being the happy-go -lucky follow-his-nose hound that snoopy had picked for his best friend. 

i'm sure your little man will be fine, soon, too. it takes a along time to come back off the steroids, but its worth doing slowly.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thankyou for all your kind words. Denzil is home but on a massive amount of meds of all shapes and kinds. The neurologist said the advocate was not to blame but he might have had a reaction to the booster. We will find out properly on Monday. We have to take him back on Monday where they will bombard him with another drug. He still walks like he is drunk but he seems a little more confident. Our vet is very upset blaming herself but I have told not to be hard on herself that she thought she was doing her best for him at the time. She has said that if it is found that the injection was the problem she will get in touch with the manufacturer herself.
I am just concentrating on Denzil now but the hospital have said he should not be vaccinated for a least a year and then they would have to be happy he actually needed it.
Again thank you everyone


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Having him home is the first step to his recovery I hope. Hope his first night home was uneventful . 

I think your vet sounds very caring; as long as she followed guidelines and manufacturer's instructions it is one of those things as you say. Upsetting for all involved.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear he's home. Stay strong and positive for the little man.

I think there is a saying to leave the things you cant change and deal with those you can. Helps me get a grip on things sometimes


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Uneventful first night except for our older dog freaking out everytime Denzil tried to cuddle up to him. Up at four thirty to let them out for wee's. god love him, Denzils on so many meds that I've had to write a care plan. I take loads of meds myself so I'm trying to get a routine going. Hard work but he's worth it! I think he's going to stay away from me after doing this to him day after day!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Uneventful first night except for our older dog freaking out everytime Denzil tried to cuddle up to him. Up at four thirty to let them out for wee's. god love him, Denzils on so many meds that I've had to write a care plan. I take loads of meds myself so I'm trying to get a routine going. Hard work but he's worth it! I think he's going to stay away from me after doing this to him day after day!!


I had to get up in the night when Kilo was on steroids just like toilet training a puppy. Worth it for getting him well though of course. I am pleased that Denzil's doing OK.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes just like your boy Denzil had lost lots of weight even more since he's been in hospital. Like you said I'm not bothered about the lack of sleep as long as he is home. The only problem is that now he has more energy he thinks he can do what he did before! Not a good idea LOL. 
I didn't mention yesterday but when we went to pick Denzil up yesterday they were filming the channel five Animal clinic with Ben Fogal. Loads of people were having their photo taken with him, even one of the vets! Couldn't be bothered myself I just wanted to see my 'Babba' .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Yes just like your boy Denzil had lost lots of weight even more since he's been in hospital. Like you said I'm not bothered about the lack of sleep as long as he is home. The only problem is that now he has more energy he thinks he can do what he did before! Not a good idea LOL.
> I didn't mention yesterday but when we went to pick Denzil up yesterday they were filming the channel five Animal clinic with Ben Fogal. Loads of people were having their photo taken with him, even one of the vets! Couldn't be bothered myself I just wanted to see my 'Babba' .


I found getting weight on Kilo hard, until sixstar gave me her recipe.....lactol, with an egg mixed in and some manuka honey. Kilo had it for "supper" every day - he loved it and it got the weight on :thumbup:.

I can imagine Ben Fogle was the least of your worries yesterday, seeing Denzil must have been all you could think about!!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Sorry I have only just seen this. Glad Denzil is back home and getting better 
My Tilly had SRMA when she was 6mths old, she is now 7 years old and in perfect health


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Great to know your baby is ok! The diagnosis we have at the moment is GME Granulomatous Meningomyelitis and we have been given copies of his MRI scan which shows four areas of greyness along the centre of his spine. I've just counted and he's taken 16 tablets plus two syrup meds! Some if these will stop in two weeks but he could be on meds for six months! He has to go back in hospital for the day on Monday god love him. For once I'm glad I am I'll so I can be with him 24/7. I really can't thank the staff at the animal hospital enough they're amazing!
Food wise they had him on Hills sensitive wet food but we can't just buy it off the shelf our vet said they would order it for me but my daughter got him some 'Spencers Deli' pouches and I just put a two tablespoons in with boiled chicken and about six little nuggets of the Royal Canin. I hope I've done the right thing but he was starving? I have also got some Wellbeloved sensitive little treat biscuits which he loves! I will look at the Manuka honey too as it is a phsytophilactic (cell rejuvenator) and stabiliser if I remember correctly.
He follows me everywhere at the moment he thinks I'm leaving him poor lamb . I dreading taking him back next week!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

was just searching for GME and found this forum. Thought it would be useful if you haven't found it already.
gmedogs.freeforums.org • View forum - GME/NME Discussion Board


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh god I wish I hadn't gone on this site!!! I don't know whether we should have gone ahead with all the treatment!! The horror stories on there about the treatment causing intestinal damage and kidney stones and the dogs having to have surgery. Also the fact that the dogs 'never' recover!! I can't believe it! Just when I was feeling positive about him too. Gutted


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'm sure there is positive as well! concentrate on that and not the negative


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Found the Coby Facebook page where his Mum said to ignore everything on the Internet because its outdated 'rubbish' and GME is curable, where all the other stuff says it incurable and the maximum time they survive is 500 or so days! Well I know he's getting the best of care and responding so I'm stopping there I think.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Oh god I wish I hadn't gone on this site!!! I don't know whether we should have gone ahead with all the treatment!! The horror stories on there about the treatment causing intestinal damage and kidney stones and the dogs having to have surgery. Also the fact that the dogs 'never' recover!! I can't believe it! Just when I was feeling positive about him too. Gutted


I found an awful lot of horror stories when I was searching when Kilo was ill; I do think that people are very much more likely to turn to the internet when things go wrong rather than when they go right.

You have done the very best that you can for Denzil and will continue to do so. It is very, very frightening and upsetting but if you look at Denzil and take one day at a time I very much hope that you'll get through this. Please be kind to yourself and look after yourself as well as Denzil too xx.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Your totally right Dogless! I feel that there's a difference between gaining knowledge and driving yourself crazy. I'm ok and Denzil is getting some of his cheeky ways back ie nibbling our older dogs ears, playing with his kong. He's been out in the garden without falling over and has had lots more stamina today. But thank you Dogless and everyone else for your support over Denzil. I did have a blip earlier because I saw the web site saying that if Denzil survived the disease the treatment would kill him and that the treatment he is going to have on Monday would kill him and I really felt we were being cruel to him putting him through this then I saw the blog about Coby and I thought 'no' we are getting the best is single treatment and I'm not giving up on him for a minute. My daughter pointed out to me I was told two and a half years ago that I had to have emergency surgery as I only had a matter of days to live and I had a reaction to my treatment but I'm still here. So if I can do my little Babba can do it can't he? So don't worry everyone, just a little glitch haha.
When he's better Denzil might do a blog and we can invite all the pups that have beaten this 'thing' to support other pups going through this hell!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It is natural to drive yourself crazy and have glitches; my thread is full of drama   but don't let them overwhelm you. I hope that Denzil had another good night.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes he did thanks. Only one problem whilst giving him his tablets last night he seemed to struggle with one of the capsules. I gave him his other tablets and a little boiled chicken, thinking that it would swill it down, which it seemed to do. This morning I saw a part chew capsule on the floor! I hope this isn't going to hold him back any, poor love. Now my other dog has started scratching his back on the furniture not sure whether it safe to put his Advocate on him whilst Denzil is so poorly?
Keats something isn't there? I thought it was stressful bringing up children?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am sure one partially chewed capsule won't be disastrous - to give tablets I often buy a packet of cheap ham and wrap a tablet in a piece. If Denzil likes his food like mine do I give a piece of ham, followed quickly by the piece with the tablet in, followed swiftly by another piece of ham. They are so focused on their next piece of ham that they don't notice the "doctored" one. Would that maybe help you?

I have no idea about the advocate, best check with the specialists at the hospital maybe?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Dogless. I do that with the steroids and so have had to break up the tables as some of his meds state nothing to eat for an hour after. Also these are capsules so he cannot chew them. I just need to make sure my hands are totally dry that will help. 
On a better note ( I think!) Denzil has now started to get a bit frisky with our other neutered male Sammy! Never known him do that. Another good thing is he isn't constipated anymore back to regular as clock work and he's walking much better and his tail is wagging and begging to raise up when he happy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Good that Denzil's feeling perkier :thumbup:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope you had another good night .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes he did his little tail even started to get a bit higher LOL!!! He's still a little tentative and tends to walk as though there's a gale force wind blowing when he gets tired but he's much better! He even tried a little walk last night with Sammy and made it to the bottom of our Street and back. He wanted to go further but I didn't want to push things to quickly. Still dreading Monday!!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone Denzi was up a few times during the night but just for a wee. We've had the news of the tests they took last week. Apparently all the tests were clear but a test for 'Parasites' was boarder line. So he doesn't have to have the day in hospital on Monday for the immunosuppressant which is great news!!! He is making progress everyday thank goodness. I'm going to ring our vet to check what type of Parasite could get into his spine? Thanks again everyone for your support it's got us through the worst of it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, that's great . Very pleased he doesn't have to spend the day in hospital on Monday. I found with Kilo that, once he'd been on steroids for a few days he started weeing for Britain and set my alarm at night like having a pup .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I know but I suppose he's getting rid of the nasties and clearing his system out. Quite interesting that the neurologist said there was a borderline reading for parasites though isn't it? I'm going to have a chat with our vet to get her view on it.
I don't know about you but I feel like its a vets in our house at the minute with all the meds. My next ward round is 8pm haha.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It is very interesting about the parasites reading, yes. I'd be interested to know what they think they are and how they have contributed. Or do they just mean borderline for parasites but it is unconnected to the illness? I am sure your vet will clear it up for you .


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Hi everyone Denzi was up a few times during the night but just for a wee. We've had the news of the tests they took last week. Apparently all the tests were clear but a test for 'Parasites' was boarder line. So he doesn't have to have the day in hospital on Monday for the immunosuppressant which is great news!!! He is making progress everyday thank goodness. I'm going to ring our vet to check what type of Parasite could get into his spine? Thanks again everyone for your support it's got us through the worst of it.


Woo Hoo that is the best news

I feel like jumping up and down for you - Go Denzi - you da man


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Awwww thank you. He has been a little quiet tonight but he just looks a little tired. He is eating well and drinking well too. Fingers crossed it's going to be a long road but I think we are going in the right direction.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Another good night I hope .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes thanks accept for needing a piddle every two hours OMG I'm tired LOL!!! He can walk down the stairs now himself and seems to be getting back to his stroppy self and his tail is getting higher haha. I'm going to speak to our vet tomorrow regarding the 'parasite' thing. I'm still going to change his dryed food been told about one called 'Spencer's' which is hypoallergenic and cheaper than Royal Canin. He loves the Wellbeloved treats and I've got him on a food paste which is a natural base of chicken, turkey and veg which both dog really love. On wards and upwards I hope! Will post an update tomorrow.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil got up quite a lot during the night. He seems quite tired the improvement seems to be very small each day. He is taking notice of things and barking but when he goes out he's very nervy. I don't know whether the medications are making him like this? Time will tell I suppose?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

With Kilo I suspected that he was very sensitive still; on his first walk I put his collar on but he was miserable and hunched and I suspect that the pressure of the lead attached to the collar on his neck had hurt him. He has been walked on a harness ever since (and the difference was huge) and I suppose that it does make sense, like in humans recovering from meningitis, that they may still be having headaches, visual disturbances etc. There are also the potential effects of steroids on temperament to think about.

As long as he is progressing in the right direction even slow progress is good I would have thought.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes your correct again Dogless. I think because this a disease of the meninges I am just worried about it going to his brain. I know he's feeling frustrated, as he will just stand and howl!! Poor thing.
Thank God I have had your help because they don't tell you anything really.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I also think some of it is learnt behaviour (just my ideas again). For instance, I first noticed something was wrong with Kilo the night before we went to the vet when he screamed when playing with Rudi. I assumed that he had maybe pulled something and he was fine straight away. The next morning he screamed when Rudi went to jump on him in the garden (not hard or unusual) and came scuttling to me. He then screamed a few times and lifted a front paw like I had trodden on it when I am certain I did not (bare feet) and had trouble lying down and getting up.

After he had recovered and was himself again he screamed when Rudi jumped on him again in the same place as when he became ill twice which was immensely worrying. He was fine otherwise and I became concerned that he had a musculoskeletal problem although the vet said it was most likely learnt behaviour. In the end I had his hips and lower spine x-rayed which were completely fine....and he has never done it again either!!!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzi has had two bouts of this too! The first 48 hours after his booster, lethargy and a stuff neck this time his lower back, legs and tail! He did the same as your dog, screamed when Sammy pulled his toy. Then if we tried to pick him up he would scream out. Now he screams out when he wants something and keeps panting quite hard. This morning he seemed happier but as the day goes on he starts to pant and half bark/squeal when he's hungry ect. My daughter thought it could be the Gabapentin he's been given for the nerve pain as it does have an affect on the brain. I should have been given it for the condition I have but my GP doesn't like it as it is used as a anti epileptic drug. I am trying not to look to deeply into everything he does as it's early days isn't it? He was such a beautiful loving boy before all this I would hate it if it changed him.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Denzi has had two bouts of this too! The first 48 hours after his booster, lethargy and a stuff neck this time his lower back, legs and tail! He did the same as your dog, screamed when Sammy pulled his toy. Then if we tried to pick him up he would scream out. Now he screams out when he wants something and keeps panting quite hard. This morning he seemed happier but as the day goes on he starts to pant and half bark/squeal when he's hungry ect. My daughter thought it could be the Gabapentin he's been given for the nerve pain as it does have an affect on the brain. I should have been given it for the condition I have but my GP doesn't like it as it is used as a anti epileptic drug. I am trying not to look to deeply into everything he does as it's early days isn't it? He was such a beautiful loving boy before all this I would hate it if it changed him.


Yes, early days but it is a hard thing to deal with. The steroids can make them pant a lot too. Ref human gabapentin; pregabalin is a newer generation (more expensive) drug that can be used for many of the conditions that gaba can - might be worth discussing with your GP. I won't take gaba but take a high dose of pregab - happy to discuss details via pm if needed.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks again Dogless. If you would pm me that would be great. I take large doses of various painkillers and amitriptyllin at the moment. Denzi was a little more settled last night I managed to sleep until 5.30am. We received more meds for him via a courier yesterday but I have to ring them as the paracetamol and the white surgery one he hates are nearly finished. I hope he doesn't have to take any more of that stuff! We sort of latched on that he is both starving and frustrated with his lot poor soul. Patients is a virtue they say.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil is improving every day thank goodness! He's started running off with slippers and socks again ! He can still appear a bit wonky on his back legs but his tail has started to curl over his back when he's happy. He goes back to hospital on Monday for blood tests, fingers crossed he'll be better still on Monday.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

That's great! Not sure you got my second PM - hope you did. I pressed to send and PF went all funny on me!!


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

just caught up with this.What a journey for you both!!
Good to hear he is improving.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

No I didn't get your second PM. 
Denzil is doing a little better every day, thank goodness! Just found out from my vet that the paracetamol syrup given at the vet hospital is Calpol! I thought it reminded me of it. It's a pity we can't get things like that over the counter for pets at the chemist. It would save a fortune wouldn't it?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> No I didn't get your second PM.
> Denzil is doing a little better every day, thank goodness! Just found out from my vet that the paracetamol syrup given at the vet hospital is Calpol! I thought it reminded me of it. It's a pity we can't get things like that over the counter for pets at the chemist. It would save a fortune wouldn't it?


I'll see if I can send it again, sorry!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil had more bloods taken on Monday at the animal hospital. I was surprised how many dogs had similar symptoms as he did.
His temp was normal (first time for six months) and his heart rate was good too! If everything goes ok we can reduce the Gagarpentin to one a day then stop them. We will know by the end of the week if they will stop his antibiotics after this course ends in seven days. He still has lots of steroids left to take at least another month. He has good days and bad ones but the steroids make him so hungry and thirsty it's scary! I'm sure we will wake up one morning and he'll have eaten one of our arms!!!
Still not had a nights sleep but he's worth it!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Denzil had more bloods taken on Monday at the animal hospital. I was surprised how many dogs had similar symptoms as he did.
> His temp was normal (first time for six months) and his heart rate was good too! If everything goes ok we can reduce the Gagarpentin to one a day then stop them. We will know by the end of the week if they will stop his antibiotics after this course ends in seven days. He still has lots of steroids left to take at least another month. He has good days and bad ones but the steroids make him so hungry and thirsty it's scary! I'm sure we will wake up one morning and he'll have eaten one of our arms!!!
> Still not had a nights sleep but he's worth it!


Yes, the hunger and thirst are immense aren't they?? Fingers crossed you can get off the A/Bs and Gabapentin.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Have read through this thread and what an ordeal you are going through, as well as your poor little guy.  such a debilitating and scary illness and I never realised until Dogless's Kilo had it how it literally knocks them for six. I hope your little guy is getting better by the day and will soon be getting back to some sort of normality. Poor boy must be exhausted, as I would imagine you are too. 

I'm totally gobsmacked that he's having paracetamol, I thought that was a complete no no for dogs, aspirin being a safer option in an emergency situation as far as home meds are concerned. There is a huge poster in my vets warning of the dangers of paracetamol in dogs and I've never known it prescribed before. If they can't have NSAID's (and I know its not good with steroids) I'd have thought Tramadol would have been the drug of choice.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I was surprised that they would give Calpol my vet thinks it's ok as well. I suppose such an expert place knows what they're doing. He is on the Gabapentin for the nerve pain, and Tramadol is more for arthritis and joint pain, also I wouldn't be able to handle
The Tramadol as I am very allergic to it. I am worried about the hunger pangs though. Just a little scared of taking him off the stuff as he isn't himself yet and I'm worried it will all come back! I know that's daft but after all he's been through I would hate for it to start again . By the way what are the dangers of the paracetamol?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Dogless. Can I ask if Kilo was given Paracetamol when he was poorly? Also was he back to his normal self when they started to take him off his meds?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Its a liver and kidney damage thing I believe but as he's being monitored I suppose thats why they're giving it to him. Its just that I'd never heard of dogs having it but as you say they are the experts and must have used it before. Interesting though, you learn something new every day eh? I think the poster must be warning US not to give it as a home remedy because its such a safe drug for human use people may think its okay to give it to dogs too. Lots of human drugs are used for dogs but its not something we should do off our own backs is it? I have a hypothyroid dog and a Cushings dog and both have the same medication as is used for humans, the dose is much higher though. 
Tramadol was given to both of my dogs when they had pancreatitis and is used in the hospital where I work for many conditions, not just orthopaedic - its what they call 'a good all rounder' but even though mine have had it in capsule form and I put it straight down their throat they hate it. I usually give milk afterwards to make sure its gone down. I don't know if it comes in liquid form (most drugs do) but there's no way mine would like it that way, can't even get away with putting a capsule in food as they always know, lol. 

I'm not surprised you're worried about stopping certain drugs, you must be under so much stress at the mo but they wouldn't stop various meds if they thought it was detrimental to your little guy. All you can do is put your faith in them and wait for recovery. Its easy for me to say but you do need sleep too otherwise you'll be I'll. do you have someone to share night shifts with? when I was nursing Flynn with his hip replacements one of my daughters stayed with me for the whole six weeks, taking all her annual leave plus unpaid leave and we'd take it in turns to sleep while the other was awake. He dislocated one of the new hips and had to have another put in in the space of a week, he wasn't allowed to stand up unaided so one of us had to be there in case he tried. That was exhausting enough but what you're going through is far worse. 

Lots of get well vibes sent your way and hoping daybreak brings a little more strength - to both of you. xx

ETA - just looked on a forum about paracetamol and dogs, four vets answered the question and said paracetamol can be given to dogs but strictly only by a vet and monitored. Other sites said no but these were vets talking and they said yes but never give it to them at home. Just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Thanks Dogless. Can I ask if Kilo was given Paracetamol when he was poorly? Also was he back to his normal self when they started to take him off his meds?


No, he wasn't given paracetamol; but I wouldn't worry too much if such a large, specialist centre have prescribed it. He wasn't back to his normal self when we started to wean the steroids but we had to do it really as he was having an adverse reaction to them. His temp was down and meningitis symptoms were receding so we had to take a bit of a gamble and get him off them within about 3 weeks of the point of deciding to.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Dogless . I can understand why you wanted him off them but I suppose its a waiting game isn't it. The neurologist put him on paracetamol due to the affects aspirin has on thinning the blood and the affects on the gut. As the steroids also have negative affects on the stomach, she probably thought that paracetamol was a better option. She did say if he is settled not to give the paracetamol, so I'm beginning to withdraw today, because he has been quite restless at night I have kept giving it to him. It's very scary isn't it?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Thanks Dogless . I can understand why you wanted him off them but I suppose its a waiting game isn't it. The neurologist put him on paracetamol due to the affects aspirin has on thinning the blood and the affects on the gut. As the steroids also have negative affects on the stomach, she probably thought that paracetamol was a better option. She did say if he is settled not to give the paracetamol, so I'm beginning to withdraw today, because he has been quite restless at night I have kept giving it to him. It's very scary isn't it?


Yes, the steroids ideally would have been given for about 4 - 6 months, but the side effects of them were worse than a small risk of relapse if we continued we felt. It's all such a balancing act.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Its a liver and kidney damage thing I believe but as he's being monitored I suppose thats why they're giving it to him. Its just that I'd never heard of dogs having it but as you say they are the experts and must have used it before. Interesting though, you learn something new every day eh? I think the poster must be warning US not to give it as a home remedy because its such a safe drug for human use people may think its okay to give it to dogs too. Lots of human drugs are used for dogs but its not something we should do off our own backs is it? I have a hypothyroid dog and a Cushings dog and both have the same medication as is used for humans, the dose is much higher though.
> Tramadol was given to both of my dogs when they had pancreatitis and is used in the hospital where I work for many conditions, not just orthopaedic - its what they call 'a good all rounder' but even though mine have had it in capsule form and I put it straight down their throat they hate it. I usually give milk afterwards to make sure its gone down. I don't know if it comes in liquid form (most drugs do) but there's no way mine would like it that way, can't even get away with putting a capsule in food as they always know, lol.
> 
> I'm not surprised you're worried about stopping certain drugs, you must be under so much stress at the mo but they wouldn't stop various meds if they thought it was detrimental to your little guy. All you can do is put your faith in them and wait for recovery. Its easy for me to say but you do need sleep too otherwise you'll be I'll. do you have someone to share night shifts with? when I was nursing Flynn with his hip replacements one of my daughters stayed with me for the whole six weeks, taking all her annual leave plus unpaid leave and we'd take it in turns to sleep while the other was awake. He dislocated one of the new hips and had to have another put in in the space of a week, he wasn't allowed to stand up unaided so one of us had to be there in case he tried. That was exhausting enough but what you're going through is far worse.
> ...


Thank you for your kind words. We need all we can get at the moment! I've stopped the Calpol today and he doesn't seem to be barking for food as much but he is a little restless. I've got to wean him of the Gabapentin yet too. I have seen lots of stuff about the dangers of paracetamol in dogs but I bet if I researched the other stuff he's on I would have kittens. We've still not heard about his blood tests but I will ring the hospital tomorrow as he finishes his antibiotics on Sunday.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Good Luck for the blood test results today .


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck with the test results, fingers and paws crossed here for you. 

You're right about googling, it can be dreadfully frightening but it can also be educating as long as you don't only focus on the negatives. Between your thread and google I've learned that under veterinary supervision paracetamol can be used for dogs. Something I never knew until now.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I suppose the 'proof of the pudding is in the eating' as they say. He has only had one dose of Gabapentin today so my fingers are crossed. Had to ring the hospital as we haven't had any news about his blood test, they were supposed to ring me back but they haven't as yet. He finishes one lot of antibiotics on Sunday and another on Monday so I'm panicking a bit. I cannot ring them over the weekend but they can ring me. I will ring my vet if I don't hear from them tomorrow as I wouldn't like to set him back if he needs more antibiotics and I've run out. Thinking logically I would think if he desperately needed more they would have contacted me by now. It just adds to the stress of it all I think? 
The poor little mite is scared of any noise no matter how small and the smallest of thing put him off going for his walk. Our older dog Sammy is so loving and supportive of Denzil, it makes me emotional to see. He licks his face and barks to him when they're going out. He stands back and gives Denzil anything he wants ( although we don't allow Denzil to take Sammy's things) He puts up with his shirt temper without as much as a growl. He's a star !
Wish us luck for Denzil's first night without any pain relief .


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe bless, what a lovely friend he has in Sammy. Dogs know when something's up don't they? Wishing you loads of luck on the pain relief side and I really hope I haven't put you off of giving it to him, the vet has prescribed it so you know its safe. I don't always think before I type (as some will know ) but I'd hate to think you're taking him off it because you're scared of the effects now. All drugs have potentials you know and when we read leaflets in our own they can be alarming but thankfully I don't know of anyone that has had the bad side effects the makers have to mention. I suppose its all down to litigation these days, I remember when there wasn't an information leaflet with drugs at all and you just read the dosage on the bottle - never even comprehended there could be worrying side effects, we just took them and expected to get better, lol. Everything was so simplistic in those days, I miss that innocent ignorance 

Anyway, here I go again, waffling on. :blush:
Lets hope and pray Denzil does just fine without pain relief and its one drug less for him to take, if he seems irritable you can always give a dose to see if he settles and you'll then know if its too soon to stop. 

Regarding Tramadol and your allergy - could you handle it with latex gloves on, the type you see in hospitals that fit tight? I know some allergies are so virulent that people can't even touch something containing the allergen, while with others it has to be ingested for a reaction to occur. Nothing to do with Denzils treatment, just being nosy, lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope that Denzil's first night without analgesia went well.


----------



## jaxonlralston (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't read the entire thread so if I may just ask what causes meningitis in dogs? and how can I avoid them? is there a vaccine for it?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jaxonlralston said:


> I can't read the entire thread so if I may just ask what causes meningitis in dogs? and how can I avoid them? is there a vaccine for it?


By far the most common type, Steroid Responsive Meningitis Arteritis (SRMA) is an autoimmune disease process, it is non - infectious and there isn't a vaccine. Something in the dog's environment acts as a trigger factor, which can be as simple as stress. I cannot pinpoint what caused my dog's.

Dogs can suffer from other types of meningitis such as bacterial, fungal, parasitic just as humans can which are usually secondary to infections or disease processes elsewhere in the body. The only contagious form is secondary to the distemper virus.

There is no prevention possible and no vaccine.

The symptoms are similar to those seen in humans with the disease.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil just had his first nights sleep!! I let him out at 1.30 am for his wee and he only woke me at nine ( my alarm didn't go off!!) So we're a little late for meds this morning but I suppose it won't hurt for once.
Don't worry Malmum, I didn't stop giving them to him because you questioned him being given paracetamol. The vet told me to gradually stop giving him the paracetamol then Gabapentin if he appeared 'settled' and now he's just on one Gabapentin in the morning, which will be stopped tomorrow if he is ok today. We think he is better behaved without it but a little more 'worried' about noises outside. He finishes his antibiotics today, still no word from the vet hospital though, I'll have to ring again tomorrow.
For the person who asked about the meningitis in dogs; Denzil has a type caused by a parasite. We haven't a clue how or where he got it as he has had all inoculations and a vets care plan in place. No there are no inoculations in place for this but I believe it's quite rare, fortunately.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It's so good to hear he's doing well with the meds being reduced. Kilo was more sensitive to outside noises for a while too - I suspect that they might still get headaches as they recover the same as humans.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yet again Dogless your quite right. I suffer with migraine with my spine issues ect so it follows that dogs would too. I can honestly say I don't think I would be getting through this without the support from this forum, you in particular. I must thank Sixstar for recommending I 'nudge' you haha.
I still haven't heard anything from the hospital. Another milestone reached today as he finishes one lot of his antibiotics. He finishes the others on Tuesday morning, he just has his tummy meds and 8mg of steroid to take.
My vet isn't pleased that she hasn't been given any report whatsoever so if he needs help or we do about meds or anything she can't help us. They have been absolutely amazing. I've never had a vets where they are so caring and loving to the animals! Denzil loves going so the nurses kiss and cuddle him lol


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone just got Denzil's blood results and they're normal !!! Can't believe it! My other half finally got them to get back to us and it was good news. He doesn't need any more antibiotics and we have to take him back next week for a check up with a view to reducing his steroids.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh that's wonderful . Finishing each set of tablets feels like a real milestone, doesn't it? .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes it is but it's also quite scarey! He seams a little 'off' at the moment first morning without any pain relief at all.
It seems quite weird not having a pile of tabs to give him. Looking forward to getting our little boy back.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Yes it is but it's also quite scarey! He seams a little 'off' at the moment first morning without any pain relief at all.
> It seems quite weird not having a pile of tabs to give him. Looking forward to getting our little boy back.


Yes, I know what you mean about scary - I watched poor Kilo's every move!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So pleased things are looking up


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Rona. The only problem we have now is putting him in a diet!!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just an update on Denzil. He is off the painkillers and antibiotics for a week now. He has good and bad days, really restless last night and seemed a little doer this morning so I gave him a small dose of Calpol, which cheered him up a bit. He goes back to the vet hospital on Friday and they might reduce the dosage on his steroids. Will post to let you know what they say.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for updating; I am giving Denzil a thought every day - and you of course.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How's Denzil? .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Poor Denzi is back in the animal hospital! We took him for his check up this morning and saw the neurologist. She said he looked a lot better but when she examined his rear legs she said she would have liked to see more if an improvement in him there. I said although he had improved he wasn't back to himself by any means and she agreed. I was so upset when I came out of the building, I wouldn't show it in the room, he tried to pull away from the vet and follow us!! But he's in a good place and the vet said that she might be able to reduce his steroids after this treatment, he will be on a drip for ten hours, so we pick him up tomorrow at eleven. Apparently, our daughter said our other dog Sammy was hysterical when we left for the hospital and he keeps looking at us as if to say 'help me' we keep telling him Denzil will be home but he is really upset! I know some people on here don't believe dogs can have these feelings but they haven't met my boys I'll tell you. I think the more domesticated dogs become the more they exhibit emotions.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no . I am so sorry that he is back in, genuinely so sorry. Hopefully this is just a bump in the road to recovery. Everything crossed xx.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got back from the hospital with Denzil he has been given a very toxic drug, one used in higher doses for chemotherapy. They said he is so well behaved, they couldn't believe it and asked if we had had him from birth! Maybe we don't look like people who can train a dog, not sure. Anyway he has been given a lower dose of steroid now 2x5mg once at day instead of 8mg twice a day but still has his omeprazole and his white med only if he is sickly. He hates the white meds so that's an improvement for the poor little man. I can't believe how patient and calm this little guy is? It's so unfair that he is going through all this! He has to go back in three weeks to see if he has to have another ten hour treatment. I don't know if anyone else has had experience if this stuff but if he has an accident in the house we have to wear gloves to clean it up and use soap and water, no aerosols so that the particles are not made airborne. What's worse is that he cannot sleep on our bed for forty eight hours and as he has been away from us for a night he has to be able to see me or he worries. We thought we would put his crate and bed in our room next to the bed so he can see us and I can check on him. Thank you so much for asking about him it means a lot to us. When he is well I will post a photo of our Star!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor Denzil has been through the mill; but what a credit to you he is being. I haven't had experience with drugs like the one you are describing with dogs, but have done with human patients. A crate by your bed sounds like a good option, because then you can put your fingers in at least to comfort him during the night if needed. Hope the little fella's feeling brighter soon - and remember to look after yourself too please .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We've had a bad night so far Denzi's been really irritated biting himself and rubbing himself on the floor. He absolutely attacked Sammy our other dog, just for jumping off the couch near to him while he was lying on the floor. I really wonder if we are ever going to get our Denzi back or be stuck with a dog with dual personalities! I actually think he's more unsteady on his back legs since they've done this to him. I just wonder whether we were right to continue putting him through all this or are they just experimenting on him? I wouldn't put my worst enemy through what this little fella is going through, are we just doing this for selfish reasons? I am really glad now that we made the decision to have our old Yorkie, Toby, put to sleep, this is really cruel!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> We've had a bad night so far Denzi's been really irritated biting himself and rubbing himself on the floor. He absolutely attacked Sammy our other dog, just for jumping off the couch near to him while he was lying on the floor. I really wonder if we are ever going to get our Denzi back or be stuck with a dog with dual personalities! I actually think he's more unsteady on his back legs since they've done this to him. I just wonder whether we were right to continue putting him through all this or are they just experimenting on him? I wouldn't put my worst enemy through what this little fella is going through, are we just doing this for selfish reasons? I am really glad now that we made the decision to have our old Yorkie, Toby, put to sleep, this is really cruel!


Oh no. I really feel for you; that sounds awful. I really, really hope that your night got better.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzi had a relatively good night he slept till my alarm went off for his meds. My daughter noticed he had a temp last night so we gave him a small dose of Calpol, it worked! It's great having a nurse in the house. She deals with this treatment in humans and said one of the side effects is a temp. I've already been out with the bleach and the water cleaning where he has done his toilet, we cannot risk Sammy's health as well. I know we weren't supposed to but we have just put his blanket on the bed and he's fell asleep on it next to my leg. As soon as we get up I'll put it in the washing machine. The reason I did it was that when I woke at eight I found him on his side near the bedroom door asleep but with his eyes open and I couldn't rouse him! I panicked of course and woke my other half, who managed to wake him up. I'm feeling grotty and in a lot of pain myself so I thought I can keep a better eye on him from the bottom of the bed. His breathing has been this quiet and slow since all this started and he seams so calm phew, I hope this is a good sign.
I've found a blog by an American ladies whose poor day has been going through this for twenty months now! The poor dog keeps relapsing but it in the dogs brain! The poor thing has to wear nappies but the dog is having the same chemo as Denzil but is still having the antibiotics and strong steroids. I'm realising that this disease doesn't just go it hangs around and modifies itself to counteract the meds. A little coincidental that her dog got it through a routine Rabies shot!!! I'm still convinced that that damn inoculation had something to do with it but no one will commit themselves and say it is.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am sorry you're not feeling great and am pleased you have your daughter and hubby there to support you. I "liked" your post as Denzil had a pretty good night. I'll keep sending good thoughts; Denzil sounds like a real trooper, you too xx.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I am sorry you're not feeling great and am pleased you have your daughter and hubby there to support you. I "liked" your post as Denzil had a pretty good night. I'll keep sending good thoughts; Denzil sounds like a real trooper, you too xx.


You know something? I must apologise for my selfish self serving post last night. all I can put it down to is being stressed and tired. I've had two emails today from people who need our thoughts due to this awful disease, I felt really humble and foolish. I must also post my thanks to companion care aintree for the support and super quick diagnosis then the absolutely A1 work of the city of Liverpool animal hospital, who keep you going, live your dog and with who you feel at ease when they take your dog in for treatment. After some of the stories I've heard we've been so lucky to be surrounded by the people we have had to help. God forbid the worst does happen after all this I will know that everything possible has been done for him. One thing that seems to keep cropping up is the fact that in each case the dog has been immunised and has in some case been given Advocate as well. Will you please PM me if your dog has been diagnosed with any form of meningitis and if it occurred after immunisation, and been given Advocate. I want to see if there's any pattern here. I cannot believe how many dogs are suffering from such terrible illnesses.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> You know something? I must apologise for my selfish self serving post last night. all I can put it down to is being stressed and tired. I've had two emails today from people who need our thoughts due to this awful disease, I felt really humble and foolish. I must also post my thanks to companion care aintree for the support and super quick diagnosis then the absolutely A1 work of the city of Liverpool animal hospital, who keep you going, live your dog and with who you feel at ease when they take your dog in for treatment. After some of the stories I've heard we've been so lucky to be surrounded by the people we have had to help. God forbid the worst does happen after all this I will know that everything possible has been done for him. One thing that seems to keep cropping up is the fact that in each case the dog has been immunised and has in some case been given Advocate as well. Will you please PM me if your dog has been diagnosed with any form of meningitis and if it occurred after immunisation, and been given Advocate. I want to see if there's any pattern here. I cannot believe how many dogs are suffering from such terrible illnesses.


What? Don't be daft, you come across as very unselfish; you're allowed bad days too and the chance to have a moan and let off steam. You're under a lot of stress going through all this with Denzil.

I got lots of emails and PMs too - some blaming me for the meningitis for putting chemicals in Kilo's body which I feel were harsh and unhelpful - I left a RR group I was on as some folk were so fast to blame me. Kilo's vaccinations had been months before he became ill and I do not use chemical flea treatments so I do not believe that there is a link in our case. I need to have a big discussion with the vet ref future vaccinations though, it is something that concerns me.

If you ever want to rant and need a little support you are always welcome to PM .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for that Dogless! To be honest all the emails I have had have been supportive. Although when you hear what problems they have had I feel guilty about sounding off. 
Denzi has been less aggressive today and not eating as much but I don't feel we've got Denzi back though, it's like he's in a little world of his own really. He didn't want to walk much today but he has been playing. He keeps barking at as if he is frustrated. The forty right hours is up tonight for toxicity so I don't need to be quite so nervy. I do think your boys meningitis is more like my Denzi's all the others seem to have affected just their brain which has caused paralysis and loss of bodily function control. Thank goodness Denzil only had a couple of accidents and he doesn't need nappies.
His back end seems a little better than last week his tail is up more. Yes your probably right about immunisation theory, I'm conscious of not going down that road again.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Immunisations worry me now precisely because they trigger an immune response. Rudi will have his boosters as he's only a year old and I need to print the new guidelines out and chat to the vet. It's hard to know what to do for the best sometimes but I know I'd feel guilty if Kilo were to relapse. I have high hopes (touch wood!!) that because it was caught the day that I noticed something was "off" and treated aggressively from that day that it will not return - but you never know. Stress is a large factor in relapse apparently and he was attacked, got sutured up under GA and then has to deal with a high level of stress because of that unless he is managed very carefully (he is) which is already something I consider.

I hope that Denzil had another reasonable night and you got some sleep too and are feeling a little better yourself. It took quite a lot of time until Kilo was "himself" again - but once he was, he bounced back quickly (albeit with needing his weight building up).


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil was a little restless last night, but so was I both have irritated skin. I've been taking antihistamines since Denzil's treatment but it only lasts for a few hours.
Denzil chased the Hoover today and has, for the first time for three months, rolled on his back for 'Belly Tickles'!
I think your right Dogless I think because we acted immediately we have been spared this awful disease going to our babies brain. Buti also think it depends in your vet and if you have insurance. The amount if people who have been told to PTS when diagnosed is a disgrace, purely because the vets will not refer to the 'right' place. My vet at the hospital has said Denzi is NOT to be vaccinated for at least another year and will need testing first and Sammy can only have is Advocate applied away from Denzil and it must dry before they are allowed near to each other. Ah just realised why I might be itching Advocate! It usually does that to me.
I have talking to my daughter about how Denzil was when we got him, I started using the forum because his behaviour was erratic . We took him for a check up at the vet and she thought he was allergic to his food! More importantly after his last of three immunisations he used to like to be hand fed now he likes to eat out of his bowl doesn't even bother with being hand fed.
On the issue if immunisation, Denzil's breeder hadn't given him the Parvo in his first or second of his three initial injections. Our vet had to give it to him. So it's like twenty questions isn't it?
I would find out how much a tieter test is?
Now he is less agitated, he isn't constantly needing to chew something, not bringing in stones and twigs. I know he is weak but he is much more responsive than he had been since a tiny pup!
To be honest before Denzil I didn't believe in yearly immunisations as my dogs didn't mix with others or go to kennels. It was eight years since Sammy was immunised and my older couldn't have them as he was hyper allergic but they were fine but maybe that was the luck of the draw?
I just think that because insurance companies insist on yearly immunisations unless the vet states otherwise ( and you have a good vet who will say it) we just do it. We are not told of the risks by vets but to put this into perspective our vet said that in all her years as a vet so has seen Parvo not meningitis.
Will update tomorrow.
I'm a little worried as I am going out with my husband and children to a concert in Manchester ( it was booked back in April)I'm worried about leaving Denzil for the three to four hours, at least he doesn't need as meant wee's now!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzi was fine he didn't even have an accident last night! He slept through until five thirty as well!
I'm not getting carried away as his condition changes from one day to the next.
He's been a little weak this afternoon but actually he was able to cock his leg up whilst on his walk this morning!!!
I'm sure you'll agree Dogless but the weird thing is that they are quite fretful; any small noise and they bark and get irritated easily.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Denzi was fine he didn't even have an accident last night! He slept through until five thirty as well!
> I'm not getting carried away as his condition changes from one day to the next.
> He's been a little weak this afternoon but actually he was able to cock his leg up whilst on his walk this morning!!!
> I'm sure you'll agree Dogless but the weird thing is that they are quite fretful; any small noise and they bark and get irritated easily.


Yes, Kilo was very vigilant and sensitive to noise. I am very pleased that there at least hasn't been a backslide and will still keep everything crossed that each tiny step is a step towards normal Denzil reappearing.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha Denzil's never been normal!! That's why we chose him. He is definitely an individual! He only gets me up once a night now and he has been having two small walks since his chemo and today he walked part of his old walking route, which he totally refused to do for the last few weeks. He is exhausted now, he didn't bother to chase the Hoover he was that tired. 
He is much more playful now and will roll on his back for belly tickles and has starter to use is paws again to ask for things, he taps your leg with his paw.
I'm trying to find out whether it is safe to take him to our groomers for a cut? His fur is everywhere and he can't see anything, and his nails are clicking on the floor. Our Yorkie actually looks like a Yorkie now though not a shrunken Alsation!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it would depend upon whether he gets stressed at the groomers for a start and also he will be immune suppressed so I am not sure whether taking where lots of other dogs go is good right now? Maybe a mobile groomer to your house? I really don't know TBH - one for the vet I think!!!

I am pleased he's progressing at such a good speed xx.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Dogless that's a great idea. I had been told be the vet that he wasn't to mix with other dogs before he had the chemo and his steroids reduced but my other half picked up some meds from our vet today and one of the nurses said he should be ok now, which I didn't understand as his immune system would be worse now than before, so I though I would check. There are others who, although they are in a worse state than Denzil, still take them about can't understand it really.
Our groomer is really good and they love Denzil and they are not kept with other dogs but the risk is if they don't clean the cage out after another dog isn't it? I'll ring around and see what I can do there's lots of mobile dog groomers up here so I'll see what they say or have a go myself (just trim his face maybe) .
He's had two good walks today and he's back bullying Sammy. Fingers crossed. I don't know if you dogs the same Dogless but he can be fine all day then stumble around abit and his tail goes back down for a while then he's ok again.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Thanks Dogless that's a great idea. I had been told be the vet that he wasn't to mix with other dogs before he had the chemo and his steroids reduced but my other half picked up some meds from our vet today and one of the nurses said he should be ok now, which I didn't understand as his immune system would be worse now than before, so I though I would check. There are others who, although they are in a worse state than Denzil, still take them about can't understand it really.
> Our groomer is really good and they love Denzil and they are not kept with other dogs but the risk is if they don't clean the cage out after another dog isn't it? I'll ring around and see what I can do there's lots of mobile dog groomers up here so I'll see what they say or have a go myself (just trim his face maybe) .
> He's had two good walks today and he's back bullying Sammy. Fingers crossed. I don't know if you dogs the same Dogless but he can be fine all day then stumble around abit and his tail goes back down for a while then he's ok again.


Yes, he got tired very easily and screamed for a while if his back end was caught by Roo. Learned behaviour a little bit I think. He's back to hoofing around now though.

I think the groomer risk for me would be that it is a warm, moist environment perfect for bacteria to thrive. I'd be inclined to do what I could myself or have one to the house I think if Denzil were mine. All you need is a bug triggering his poor immune system right now.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I totally agree! I've trimmed his face a little tonight and I'll give him his shower and blow dry tomorrow. His poor little face was full of knots with giving him the Sucralfate and Calpol even though he's been showered and brushed. No wonder he was rubbing his poor little face! The trouble is that I can see his big brown eyes looking up at me now oh dear! 
I don't know what I would have done without talking to you via the forum Dogless , as your the only person who I have spoken to whose dog was similar to Denzil. It is difficult though because every time you see and improvement you think 'I can't get too overjoyed cos it might not last' but you still have to be positive haven't you?
Bought some some Simpsons dried food today hope to gradually get him away from the Royal Canin and I am keeping him on the Natures Diet pate instead of just boiled chicken. I am keeping an eye on his protein intake whilst he is on the steroids and the Simpsons has a slightly lower protein rate but it's a sensitive one which should suit Sammy too! Only problem is that Sammy isn't a lover of fish, he's a chicken and turkey guy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How are you and Denzil doing?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for asking! Denzil is fine he seems to be getting more like himself everyday. He is much more loving and responsive. He sleeps on our bed all night now, which he hasn't done for a while and we get loads of kisses from him, again something he had avoided I think he was aware he wasn't well and didn't want to pass it on to us. He doesn't climb on our knee yet and is very independent but still a little nervous on walks but not half as bad as he was. 
He isn't as crazy for food and I am continuing his transition to Simpsons sensitive but I'm not sure I'm doing the right
Thing with that as our older Sammy doesn't seem keen but it is Salmon and Potato and Sammy isn't a liver of fish!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Lovely to know he is beginning to get back to his former self. Best wishes from here that he now goes from strength to strength.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Many thanks to you all! I don't know if anyone is interested but the hospital that is looking after my boy is on channel five Wednesday at eight o'clock. They were filming when we were there the other week and when Denzil was in there for the week. Don't think they filmed Denzil as I would have thought they would have asked our permission but you might see the team that is looking after him! They are amazing!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll try and remember to watch and see where Denzil was treated. I am over the moon that things are so much better now .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Please do! You will see why I talk about it so much. Fingers crossed about his progress, he jumped up on the couch twice tonight and is trotting upstairs on his own but he can only lift his leg for a piddle now and again though. Our dog groomer is going to trim him for me on Wednesday and will do it while we wait so he doesn't have to go in a cage or anything and has said she will disinfect everything for us. So fingers crossed it might cool him down a bit.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzi slept from 1am through to 7.30 last night! He had a fur cut on Wednesday he's a bit patchy as he wasn't given a bath but he's cooler which is good. The boys aren't very keen on the Simpsons salmon and potato at all. The dried food index on here says it's just ok so I might swallow my pride and leave them on the Royal Canin Yorkshire terrier with the Natures diet pate which they love!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Denzi slept from 1am through to 7.30 last night! He had a fur cut on Wednesday he's a bit patchy as he wasn't given a bath but he's cooler which is good. The boys aren't very keen on the Simpsons salmon and potato at all. The dried food index on here says it's just ok so I might swallow my pride and leave them on the Royal Canin Yorkshire terrier with the Natures diet pate which they love!


I'm pleased he's still improving. I think with food the priority is getting Denzil eating well, if that's RC and Nature Diet then that is what I'd feed. Hope he hasn't had the huge weight loss Kilo did, it was such a worry.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Dogless no he's put on 2.1kilo since he started his treatment and I think he's getting fatter. We are trying to quell his appetite best we can . He did lose a kilo in a week when he was very poorly, he looked like skin and bone god love him. One thing that's really annoyed me is that the insurance have said that we have to pay £52 towards his bill £31 for postage of his drugs out to us from the vet hospital and ) £26 for his food and bedding when he was in the hospital! I can't believe some of the loopholes some if these insurance companies have to take money off you!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Hi Dogless no he's put on 2.1kilo since he started his treatment and I think he's getting fatter. We are trying to quell his appetite best we can . He did lose a kilo in a week when he was very poorly, he looked like skin and bone god love him. One thing that's really annoyed me is that the insurance have said that we have to pay £52 towards his bill £31 for postage of his drugs out to us from the vet hospital and ) £26 for his food and bedding when he was in the hospital! I can't believe some of the loopholes some if these insurance companies have to take money off you!


Kilo lost 9kg in about 6 days, it was frightening. How odd that things like food and bedding aren't covered  .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I thought it was crazy but in the grand scheme of things I suppose it's a small amount compared with what we might have had to pay but I will double check the policy. The bigger picture is getting Denzil better. 
Regarding weight loss the vet said that the weight loss is usually proportional to the size of dog. Denzil losing the total of a kilo and a half is probably similar to a larger dog loosing 7 or 8 kilo. They did say he had lost a lot of muscle mass which we have had to work at, his legs look like little sticks now he's been cut and his weight seems to be around his tummy.
He seems to be doing well then he will do something physical and his back legs will not work for a few minutes then he gets the feeling back again. It scares him, I'm sure. He also has days when he is calm and then he will go mental at Sammy for nothing. I hope that goes away pretty soon!p


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Yes I thought it was crazy but in the grand scheme of things I suppose it's a small amount compared with what we might have had to pay but I will double check the policy. The bigger picture is getting Denzil better.
> Regarding weight loss the vet said that the weight loss is usually proportional to the size of dog. Denzil losing the total of a kilo and a half is probably similar to a larger dog loosing 7 or 8 kilo. They did say he had lost a lot of muscle mass which we have had to work at, his legs look like little sticks now he's been cut and his weight seems to be around his tummy.
> He seems to be doing well then he will do something physical and his back legs will not work for a few minutes then he gets the feeling back again. It scares him, I'm sure. He also has days when he is calm and then he will go mental at Sammy for nothing. I hope that goes away pretty soon!p


I'm sure the loss is proportional to the size of the dog; couldn't be anything else - I suspect Denzil doesn't weigh 9kg to start . Kilo's loss was muscle mass too, he looked awful. It all came back fast enough though :thumbsup:.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahh I bet your poor boy looked terrible losing all that weight! When they're bigger I bet the muscle loss was really scary luckily Denzi is fluffy so it hid a lot. Is he still taking steroids? If so what dose does he have now? Denzil is back at the hospital on Friday we won't know if they're going to keep him in again until we see the neurologist then I have to go straight from there for my blood plasma so were both going to be stuck with needles on Friday! I wish I could have his done for him, his poor little body is sore now. I forgot to say that he has started giving us 'loves' and cuddles again, Denzi's back alright!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Ahh I bet your poor boy looked terrible losing all that weight! When they're bigger I bet the muscle loss was really scary luckily Denzi is fluffy so it hid a lot. Is he still taking steroids? If so what dose does he have now? Denzil is back at the hospital on Friday we won't know if they're going to keep him in again until we see the neurologist then I have to go straight from there for my blood plasma so were both going to be stuck with needles on Friday! I wish I could have his done for him, his poor little body is sore now. I forgot to say that he has started giving us 'loves' and cuddles again, Denzi's back alright!!!!:thumbsup:


Pleased that Denzil's back :thumbsup:. No, the extreme weight loss and awfully depressed behaviour was thought to be a rare reaction to the steroids after the vet had done a lot of work for me. We weaned the steroids off as fast as we dared - the risk of a flare up was thought to be lower than the risk of leaving Kilo on steroids as the illness had been caught and treated the day that symptoms showed.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

You were lucky that it was caught immediately! Denzil had been showing symptoms for about six weeks, from his inoculation but he responded to his original treatment but came back. I still find it more than coincidental that it started in his neck ( where he was inoculated ) just after his booster was given. He did however show signs of not wanting to put his head down to eat out of his bowl at times, I just thought he was being fussy. Our dog groomer does think it could have been Denzi's fascination with snails that gave him the disease.
Denzi is definitely responding well to steroids, luckily, but the chemo is the main reason for his latest progression as he had plateaued with the treatment he was on. The omeprazole has made a difference to the affects the steroids have on his stomach, I cannot understand why vets don't tend to think to protect the animals stomach whilst giving steroids?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We got all nervous about Denzil having his chemo today only to receive a phone call to say that they are doing it on Monday instead!! I suppose it's better as the neurologist will be there for all of it and we won't have to drive over tomorrow morning. Denzil and I spent the night pottering around the house as couldn't sleep. It was funny as Sammy thought it was time to get up when we fell asleep at 4.45 am.
The Simpsons experiment was a massive failure it was a good thing that I had mixed the two together instead of putting them on it completely. Even when I tried to disguise it with 'Natures diet' pate they even left the pate! So back to the Royal Canin Yorkshire Terrier for now I think? I think it may have been the size of the kibble and it was black like coal and cinder like. Denzil thought it was for his playball lol. Sammy has been really off since I gave him the Simpsons and had gone back to having tiny wet poos. Yuk!!
If anyone knows of a good quality dried food with small pieces of kibble please let me know!
I will post on Monday to update on Denzil's chemo .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil had to have Chemo again yesterday! We took him to the hospital for 12pm and he was seen initially by an intern, the poor lad was shaking with nerves but Denzil took it all in his stride until he took Denzi's temp! I don't think he was very good at it as Denzil moved away as if it hurt him. His neurologist came in and checked him herself (thank goodness) and said they would do another set of bloods to see if Denzil's steroids could be reduced but unfortunately the weren't.
We travelled all the way back to collect him at 10.30 pm as we felt he would be better with us and the neurologist agreed. Very, very draining for all today. Poor Denzil May need up to three more of the chemotherapy infusions, we were wondering just how much can he take? He was hypoventilating in the car on the way home last night and became very aggressive with poor Sammy.
I don't want to loose Denzil's lovely character on order to keep him alive as some sort of zombi! I know they know what they're doing but you must think about what this is doing to the other major organs of his body?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor Denzil. I think that it would be well worth writing down all your worries about temperament and major organ damage and asking to talk to one of the vets at the hospital that you trust - ask them to be candid with you. I would be the same; quality of life is paramount to me.

I am so sorry that you're struggling again at present - you can always PM me too just to offload and chat xx.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Jun 14, 2013)

the service in the University of Liverpool is great my pup went there for Orthopaedic test and they looked after him so well. we went there yesterday and made 2 trips as we had to go and pick him up again.


Nearly 24hrs has passed and he is still sleeping it off. 

I hope your poor little lad recovers quickly from this terrible illness.

Hugs coming your way from Me and Bentley


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I think I saw you I remember your gorgeous dog! Our Denzil was the little dog all shades if grey, the receptionist was talking to him.
They are great there aren't they ? I always feel confident when I leave him, that he's in good hands. It's just difficult with such a long ongoing condition, you doubt yourself and everyone else one minute then feel confident the next. 
He is stronger again today and has played ball for an hour, the ball has now gone to bed!! Lol
Thanks for your good wishes, hope everything is ok with your baby?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Poor Denzil. I think that it would be well worth writing down all your worries about temperament and major organ damage and asking to talk to one of the vets at the hospital that you trust - ask them to be candid with you. I would be the same; quality of life is paramount to me.
> 
> I am so sorry that you're struggling again at present - you can always PM me too just to offload and chat xx.


We are lucky that we see the same neurologist every time, but it is difficult. On a positive note his back legs seem less splayed apart and he is waddling less. I think he is made of cast iron! He is definitely a STAR!! He is more like our Denzi today, still has an hour of agitation at tea time but I didn't give in and give him Calpol I bought him one of his favourite flat bones to gnaw on and he looked at me as if to thank me for understanding his feelings and liked my face. I know he is cytotoxic until tomorrow but I don't care, he's worth it! I had a little bad news last Friday that my tumour may be growing again due to the stress but I'm not doing anything until my boy is better!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I think I saw you I remember your gorgeous dog! Our Denzil was the little dog all shades if grey, the receptionist was talking to him.
> They are great there aren't they ? I always feel confident when I leave him, that he's in good hands. It's just difficult with such a long ongoing condition, you doubt yourself and everyone else one minute then feel confident the next.
> He is stronger again today and has played ball for an hour, the ball has now gone to bed!! Lol
> Thanks for your good wishes, hope everything is ok with your baby?


Yes I saw a very cute little doggy and looked like a Denzil. Lol. I am going back in a months time so will keep updated then, He isnt too good atm, he has been having trouble with his legs so I had to ring the university again today to ask to speak to his specialist. They are brilliant vets and Service is Top notch. I have always wondered whether there is a cafe there but never sure, just so i can stay if he is there for the day.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> We are lucky that we see the same neurologist every time, but it is difficult. On a positive note his back legs seem less splayed apart and he is waddling less. I think he is made of cast iron! He is definitely a STAR!! He is more like our Denzi today, still has an hour of agitation at tea time but I didn't give in and give him Calpol I bought him one of his favourite flat bones to gnaw on and he looked at me as if to thank me for understanding his feelings and liked my face. I know he is cytotoxic until tomorrow but I don't care, he's worth it! I had a little bad news last Friday that my tumour may be growing again due to the stress but I'm not doing anything until my boy is better!


Oh no, I didn't realise you had health problems too; added stress that you really don't need. Please, please try and look after yourself as best as you can. Denzil does seem like a tough little fella.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Yes I saw a very cute little doggy and looked like a Denzil. Lol. I am going back in a months time so will keep updated then, He isnt too good atm, he has been having trouble with his legs so I had to ring the university again today to ask to speak to his specialist. They are brilliant vets and Service is Top notch. I have always wondered whether there is a cafe there but never sure, just so i can stay if he is there for the day.


No I don't think there is a cafe, just machines for snacks and drinks. Yes please let me know how your little boys gets on, Denzil has to go back in three weeks time. He's not very well this morning, he's been very sick. He's sleeping now our other little boy Sammy has been cuddling him since he's been sick. It's unbelievable sometimes the things Sammy does for both Denzil and myself. Sammy is everyone's guardian angel!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We feel that the last infusion has set Denzil back a little. Yesterday he was struggling with the stairs again, he can manage them now but cannot jump onto the sofa. His back legs have buckled a few times today. His tummy seems to be settling down again, thank goodness, but he is definitely worse than before he had the treatment. Maybe it has just made him feel unwell and well keep an eye on him until his next appointment in three weeks time. He has a new passion though, kissing his neck!! He adores it and will lick your face after you've snuggled him. He's even taken to hanging upside down from the soda until you kiss him again. He's adorable.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor Denzil - hopefully as you say it's just that the treatment has made him feel unwell. Hope you're as OK as you can be too.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We had a full nights sleep!!!! Whaaaahooo. Yesterday was a good day Denzil had two walks, although small, that's where we were at before his 'infusion' (sounds better than chemo) . He was a little more himself yesterday too, my other half said Denzil jumped onto the bed yesterday morning, this is something he hasn't been able to do since all this started! Denzil is now really into neck kisses, lol, he kisses you back until you kiss him again and he kissed Sammy yesterday too! Sammy was so confused he growled at first then licked him back on his face. 
Thank you Dogless for your kind words it really does help. This is a weird disease; one minute your up, the next your down its a real roller coaster ride.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Can everyone send their good vibe to Stellabella? Poor 'Asha' is at peace now after battling this awful disease for sometime! God bless Asha Stellabella you should be proud of yourself for all the fighting you have done for your baby. We shouldn't have to fight to get the best care for our little ones should we ? Thank God I haven't had to face the things you've had to face. All the best from Denzil and his parents xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no Asha. RIP . Stellabella - I am genuinely very sorry, I was frightened that I would lose Kilo to it at one point, it really is a roller coaster ride.

yorkiemorkiemum - very pleased that you got a night's sleep and Denzil is doing well .


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you both.
I am completely devastated - she was doing so well and had achieved much more than we had hoped. I truly thought she was going to make it. She got tummy problems, which were never investigated (too little, too late), so we we will never know if she could have got over them like she fought off everything else. All I know is that a huge part of my heart has gone with her, and I will never forget her.

I miss her ways - she had learnt to communicate with me in such a unique way, you would swear she talked. She used her whole face to 'speak'! She needed to be picked up for the sofa, or to go out, or upstairs, and my arms feel as empty as my heart.

I wish you both well with Denzil and Kilo - please hold them close and give them a special hug from me and all of us here who miss our special little girl. She was adored by everyone who met her, a beautiful gentle soul.
xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh how very sad, I am so sorry for your loss and the pain you are now going through. Its so hard losing your best friend, all the little quirks they had and the bond we feel with them, my heart goes out to you at this very sad time. xx

Run free at the beautiful bridge sweet Asha. xx 

Very glad to come onto this thread and read about Denzil's progress Yorkimorkiemum, fingers and paws crossed that it continues and he is finally beginning to get back to his former self.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Stellabella said:


> Thank you both.
> I am completely devastated - she was doing so well and had achieved much more than we had hoped. I truly thought she was going to make it. She got tummy problems, which were never investigated (too little, too late), so we we will never know if she could have got over them like she fought off everything else. All I know is that a huge part of my heart has gone with her, and I will never forget her.
> 
> I miss her ways - she had learnt to communicate with me in such a unique way, you would swear she talked. She used her whole face to 'speak'! She needed to be picked up for the sofa, or to go out, or upstairs, and my arms feel as empty as my heart.
> ...


Ah Thank you Stellabella, Asha looked a beautiful dog ( it doesn't sound right saying dog) it doesn't seem fair that after all she's been through, something else comes along and does that to her. She's waiting for you now on rainbow bridge, running about having fun, pain free.
Denzil has perked up a little but has started getting me up in the night again, never mind though he's worth it ! I gave him a big kiss and a hug from you, he's heavily into neck kisses at the moment. Haha


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How are you and Denzil doing? .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Dogless said:


> How are you and Denzil doing? .


We are doing ok. I had to have a few scans last Thursday which left me a bit battered ( over zealousness by the nurse) Denzil had a sore tummy yesterday but had a good night. Back at the hospital next Friday for him though


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for asking Dogless by the way nice to know he's being thought of. I had to break off posting earlier as it was breakfast time for my boys, I'm sure Denzil has a little doggy watch on his wrist!! Lol. It's been a strange weekend really, I spotted a lovely Yorkie on the adoption part of this site, his photo came up at the top of the page. I would have loved to take him on, if I didn't already have two boys one who needs a lot of tlc, but it wouldn't have been fair to anyone as this poor Yorkie seemed to have a lot of issues. He has been passed from one owner to another both who had young children and he had been discribed as being 'anxious'. As you know the word 'anxious ' can be used to describe a plethora of behaviours. My daughter had two genuine people who were interested in him but the lady seemed to have a prospective owner lined up to take him. I offered a few pointers for her to ask the people but she said 'her children had questions lined up to ask them, which worried me to say the least. I heard nothing more then last night she emailed me to say the people had taken him home but had rang to say they were bringing him back last night! I don't know why but the state of affairs with this little fellow is worrying me and I wish I could go to see him. What worried me more was that when I asked her some questions about his behaviour she never got back to me. I know I have enough to deal with but I keep picturing this little boys face and him being in pain with all this. Fancy just letting someone come to the house and take him there and then? He's not a puppy, he is three years old. I despair!!


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say I have been thinking of you and Denzil. I hope he is steadily improving and you are feeling a little better too x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Aw thanks Stellabella for thinking of us! It means so much to us all especially you having your own things to deal with. I hope your feeling a little more yourself?
Denzil has to attend hospital tomorrow morning and we are all edgy for some reason. He has been hard to settle tonight and been nasty to Sammy our Yorkie so now Sammy doesn't want him near him and Denzil likes to cuddle Sammy to go to sleep. That's why I'm on here at silly AM in the morning. I still can't face my own treatment until Denzil's chemo has finished I'm hoping they may not need to do it again tomorrow but I'm not that confident. He was I'll for a week after the last lot. A little sickness and he has suffered from tummy pain on and off since then too. He gets so frustrated with his lack of energy and the weight he's piling on he was 10.1kg last weigh in two kilo over his normal weight I frightened of them weighing him tomorrow. I hope at least they may reduce the steroids as he is still on 10mg a day! I dread to think what they are doing to him? I try on to think about that, just on the positives really. I will post tomorrow to let you know how he gets on. I just hope we won't have the midnight trip to bring him home whilst he's hyperventilating in the car on the way home! Really scarey! I've promised him that Father Christmas is coming soon and he will be with us to open his presents, I know it sounds daft but he loves pictures of Father Christmas on the tv and newspaper and both my dogs love opening presents! I know I'm crazy but I will post a hoot of them opening their presents Christmas morning you won't believe it our dog who died last year used to howl if I hadn't put his stocking ( wrapped ) under the tree haha


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so glad to hear from you again, even if it a very worried post . Wishing you and Denzil so, so much luck and strength this morning. Please think of yourself and your own treatment too, hard as it must be xx.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzi had to have another ten hour infusion and bloods yesterday. A different neurologist dealt with him yesterday and did some extra tests to check if it had affected his brain. They were worried that his left eye wasn't reacting as well as his right but it wasn't a massive difference but they said they would do ore tests whilst he was with them yesterday. At five pm we received a phone call to say he was doing well but he had a corneal cyst in his left eye that would need antibiotic drops. We have to attend our vet with him for a check up in a few days time.
We picked Denzi up at ten thirty last night, which was quite scary given a tree had fallen and block one of the main roads earlier but I had planned everything out just incase more trees were down or if they hadn't taken the large tree away from the main junction from earlier. Thankfully the tree had gone and the trip went well.
Denzi seemed much calmer than last time, no hyper ventilating this time, he was really comfortable on the way home.
We were a little confused with his meds though. The neurologist seemed confident that the steroids would be reduced yet they did reduce them, yet his paperwork included lots of explanations regarding the reduction of his steroid treatment. I will ring them today to see if they have got the dosage wrong.
Overall they seemed pleased with him so fingers crossed. 
Thanks for your kind words Dogless I'm sure it's all your good vibes keeping our boy so well. The vets can't believe he is so happy even though they have done so much to him not one grumble or moan or growl they say, he is so happy for them to do what ever. I'm so blessed with my two angel boys!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SO pleased to hear that they are quite pleased with Denzil - I was thinking of you both and so pleased that he seems calmer than the last time. Poor boy having a corneal ulcer as well - at least they picked it up!!

More good vibes coming your way....Denzil is a tough little fella it seems .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just had a phone call from the hospital. There seems to be a difference of option with two of the neurologists one of them has seen Denzi previously and thinks there is a massive improvement in his limb strength the other thinks his right rear leg is still week. One thinks the ulcer is responsible for the delay in the reaction of his left pupil and the other thinks its due to the damage from the meningitis spreading to his brain! They are keeping up with the same dosage of his steroids until he has another infusion in three weeks. I understand that they want to act with caution but it is so frustrating. If they cannot agree what chance do we stand? At least they're admitting they're not sure and not just fobbing us off like a lot of vets do. They're attitude is so much better towards you than even the 'nicest' vet they even showed my daughter how to check his pupils to keep a close check on him. Even with all this we are blessed to have them on our side fighting for Denzil. I cannot thank them enough nothing is too much trouble. We even had a frank discussion about Advocate and they don't dismiss your ideas either. Denzil is playing ball at the moment tormenting Sammy haha


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We had to take Denzil to see our vet on Monday because he wasn't very well. His eye is worse now, very red and sore. They're talking about him being referred to an eye vet. What next? He's been very tired and weak since his last chemo.
We are really worried about our boy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh poor, poor Denzil (and you). It never rains but it pours . I was just thinking of posting on this thread last night to see how you were. 

All I can do is continue thinking of you; wish I could do more!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Goodness what a dreadful condition this is, this thread has made me realise how complicated it is to find a treatment plan and the immense strain you are under is unimaginable, my heart goes out to you and sweet Denzil. 

I'm not on PF much these days and when I am its just a quick browse but so often I check without logging in and the bumpy ride you are on seems so unfair. One time the news is good and the next its doubtful again. In my niavity I had thought that once you're on the up it would be plain sailing from then on but if only it were that simple eh? I had decided to log in tonight because of your own health issues but was pleased as I read further that you have had scans yourself and are willing to give yourself care too. Its so important that you look after yourself as well as Denzil, you are both important and your own health no less so than Denzil's. I would say try to rest but can clearly see that with all the care you are having to give your little boy that's pretty much not going to happen. What you must do is rest when Denxil does and Sammy will learn to settle too in time, once he knows he has to. I know its hard and a bit like trying to have a regenerating snooze when you have a new born and a toddler, doesn't always go as planned but you have to make some time for your own recuperation. 

Thinking of you and Denzil, hoping you and he get the breaks you both deserve and he stabilises over the next week or two and begins to beat this awful condition and that your scan results show nothing more than a minor 'blip' that can easily be treated. What you have been going through for such a long time is bound to take its toll on your health and its SO important that you get the rest you need as much as you can. You must be physically and emotionally exhausted, so please try to find a little time for yourself too. xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How are things going?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been posting as much but Denzil is needing a lot of time at the moment. We took him back to our vet as his eye was very sore with the eye drops the hospital gave us. I used chamomile tea cooled and it took all the redness out of his eye and he was more comfortable. Our vet said that the drops often cause a reaction and gave him different ones which are less harsh. Apparently Denzil's eye is a little better and we take him back on Monday. One of the nurses was shocked when she saw him and said he was unrecognisable from the Denzil she new! They are so lovely with us and Denzil we are taking a card and chocolates to them on Monday as they always tell us to ring no matter what, seven days a week! They fitted us in on Monday morning even though they were busting to the seams.
Our vet also said that Denzil is just reacting to the chemo and is tired and it doesn't mean it's not working. That was so reassuring she just chatted about all our worries and made sure his temp was ok too. 
Now our Yorkie Sammy has a cold coughing and sneezing on and of I've unplugged the air freshener as he is sensitive to stuff like that at the best of time. 
I'm looking for dog toys at the moment for Christmas we are making it the best ever for him and Sammy they deserve it! I think he might like one where you hide the treat and he has to find it, they both love that sort of thing.
I can't believe what I watched Denzil do tonight. I have a rocking horse Christmas ornament on the hearth and Denzil found part of his treat that had come out of his Kong, he realised that if he nudged the rocker on it it rocked back and forth. So he stood there touching the rocker with his nose for five minutes making it rock! He is amazing!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww i loved that denzil rocking the horse , so sweet , is he part cat . or does he live with cats? sorry i havent read this thread , just clicked on it and there was my fav number , 211 it pops up every where in my life , lol,

best wishes to you and yours x


edit;
i m so sorry for my joking around there^^^ , ive just read your whole thread and what a hard time you and your little boy are having , i almost feel like i know him , little denzel , lovely wee man and cute name , i hope if you were still up when i posted i at least made you smile, now that i have read your thread i just wanna give you all a big hug , you, sammy your daughter, the poster whose dog lost the fight ,and denzel well ...he gets special neck kisses , and to dogless for the support it must be hard as you've been there too. bless you al lxx take good care of yourselves xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Denzil really is a little star you're right - I feel like I know him a little now after this big thread. I am pleased he's no worse meningitis - wise but his eye sounds sore poor dog.

I really hope that you are looking after yourself as best as you can too.

I am sure you'll give Denzil and Sammie a fabulous Christmas .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Aw don't worry about making us laugh, that's one thing we insist on keeping, you need a sense of humour to get through this! 
I actually thing Denzil is part cat you should see the way he throws a toy up in the air and taps it around with his paws!
Thanks to everyone for your best wishes it really does help!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bless him, he sounds like such a little trooper and so tough. Hope you all have the best Christmas ever and the 'kids' love their toys from Santa. xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Aw don't worry about making us laugh, that's one thing we insist on keeping, you need a sense of humour to get through this!
> I actually thing Denzil is part cat you should see the way he throws a toy up in the air and taps it around with his paws!
> Thanks to everyone for your best wishes it really does help!


haha my cat is so dog like , he follows me around , walks on a lead , comes when i call , fetches /catches, plays tugg, growls,and does high five.

it s lovely when poorly they still want to play and please you too xx
hope your little man gets stronger day by day xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope Denzil's eye is clearing up and you're still seeing small improvements in him day by day .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Denzil's eye is less inflamed with the new antibiotic drops and we find out in Monday if he's making any more improvement there. He's watching text Santa at the moment on tv haha! He had a shower last night and it took two of us to get him into the bath! OMG he is so fat he's cut down on food but is still gaining weight but he's started having walks again so fingers crossed he has a decent Christmas before he's back at the hospital for more chemo on the 7 th January.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone! Denzil opened his presents and got a blue hippo king and some ring chews and Sammy received a pink pig kong and chews too! 
Denzil's eye seems to be getting better slowly, we were back at the vets on Monday. Our vet trimmed around his eyes for me, she said he had beautiful eyes but we could never see them. The only problem is, we can't see his huge eye lashes now as she's cut them! It's better to clean his eye now though.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A very, very Merry Christmas to you and your family. Wishing you a very much happier and healthier 2014 xx.


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Belated Happy Christmas! 
I just checked in to see how Denzil is, makes me happy to see he's doing good and had such a great Christmas day!

I hope you don't mind me sharing a touching moment from yesterday.

We had a lovely long walk around the marina ... it was one of Asha's most favourite walks ever!! We haven't been since she left us. She was always a proper nightmare ... she would know from the main road where we were going and start yapping, and wind up the others - then she would bark and yap and holler and bounce around - always out of sheer excitement, and only stop when she tired herself out a bit. 

I wanted to go to feel close to her, and so when Malcolm brought out her harness by mistake, I decided to take it with us, just to hold. So you can imagine my horror when we got back to the car and realised I had dropped it. It must have slid off my lap and I hadn't realised as I had gloves on. Malcolm went back to find it, but we'd covered at least 2 miles, so realistically I didn't think he would but he did!.
Strangely though, I'd kept getting this strong feeling that he would find it, and I had the overwhelming feeling that she was there with us, making her presence felt and being her usual little minxy self! 

I miss her so much. She was so full of life and love, and she was really vocal - sometimes drove me up the wall, but you couldn't be mad at her, it was her sheer enthusiasm. I miss her happiness, and I think the others do too. I know she's with me in spirit, as I can feel her larger than life personality all around me.

She's in the middle in the photo poking her tongue out! Louis is on my lap, Stella left and Roxy right. Asha was always the leader of the pack!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Stellabella I "liked" your photo and happy memories; how lovely that you were able to do the walk and to feel close to Asha again.

Wishing you a Merry Christmas and I hope that 2014 is a better year for you too.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

What a lovely photo Stella Bella! My you have your hands full in that photo! We were thinking of our little Toby on Christmas Eve he used to have his tongue out all the time too as he had teeth missing he would have been sixteen December 8th, I have his photo on my dressing table, so when I wake he is there with my boys on the bed.
It's really hard coping without him just when I think I'm ok something will take me back to the terrible day he died and how he died but now I'm fixing on the positives and how clever and beautiful he was.
Denzil's eye is getting better with the new drops our vet has given! We had to call in to pick up our prescription for him yesterday. A new developement is that our vet has taken both our dogs off the Advocate. She said that although the hospital says it's ok to give Sammy she's not convinced and doesn't want to set Denzil back in any way so she's changed them to Frontline and will sort out a worming treatment on Tuesday. We really feel she's on our side in every way it helps you get through things and give you confidence to go forward . More good news is that Denzil cocked his leg fully twice yesterday on his walk! He is also more confident, probably due to the fact he is seeing better! I will try to post some Christmas photos later.
My son posted one on Instagram yesterday whilst we were out. They're watching 'friends' together.
Thanks Stella Bella for your lovely post it seems strange that Denzil is a Welshman and your in Swansea haha. We might get a holiday there with the boys this year if Denzil improves more. All the best wishes in the world to you, your other half and your babies!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil's Christmas. The first picture is Denzil with his new friend 'Christmas Pengu' and the second picture which is dark is the boys opening their presents with 'Dad'. Hope you like them?
Back at the vets in Friday and the animal hospital on Monday. I hope he doesn't need the chemo this time as we all feel he hasn't improved and it has taken a lot out of him this time. Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A very Happy New Year to you too; hoping that 2014 brings improved health both to you and to Denzil and happiness too. 

Fingers crossed for Denzil's appointments this week xx.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Big day tomorrow for Denzil we are not sure whether another dose of the chemo is appropriate as he has remained weaker since last time but what do we know ? God love him I'm sure he knows its tomorrow. My daughter found some of his puppy photos on her camera today you wouldn't say it was him he was jet black! Will its news tomorrow we are praying that they will finally reduce his steroids tomorrow.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

fingers crossed for your wee man denzel tomorrow x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We picked Denzil up from the hospital at 7.30pm. The male vet brought him out with a lead looped around his neck like a choker I could have cried! He vomited twice before we got him in the car so we phoned the vet and he came back out and examined Denzil's tummy and said he seemed fine but to give him bland food when we got home. Oh my God he must have been sick twenty times or more in the car! The hospital vet just said to contact our vet if we were worried . I can't believe we have in and let them do it again. The only good thing is that they've reduced his steroid to 7.5mg instead of 10mg. I'm really worried about him, he must have been sick whilst he was there? He can't even keep water down and he keeps bringing up this white slimy froth and I really don't know what to do? There's no way he can go on like this, I tried to give him his white tummy medicine but he vomited that back too. If anyone has any suggestions I would be grateful


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

im not experienced but it there an anti sickness jab he can have?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I would call emergency vets:001_unsure: as i am now sitting by the phone pondering on whether i should do it myself or not for my wee man... as far as I know vomiting so much of white froth and not keeping the water down isn't good? Did he have a meal before you picked him up? is he allowing you to touch his tummy?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if they've given him anything to eat since he had his breakfast at 7am. Maybe he's just gone too long without food? We had to take him earlier today normally he's had his breakfast and lunch before he goes. We are keeping and eye on him and only letting him drink a little water instead of gulping. He's finally settled a little but we are definitely going to ring the hospital in the morning.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Hope he feels better tomorrow morning! Usually when dogs vomit because they didn't get their food on time they bring up just yellowish bile and they only do it once or twice.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no, didn't see this yesterday. How is Denzil this morning? x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I googled Denzil symptoms late last night and apparently that type of vomiting can be due to not eating. That and the toxic nature of the chemo can induce the symptoms Denzil exhibited. I do know why the vet didn't warn us? Anyway it's been a long night, I withdrew his water and gave him sips of it when he wanted it and he had some tiny pieces of boiled chicken at five am after keeping the water down. He's just had all his meds and seems a little more settled now. Three and a half hours and not been sick thank God! He was hiding again at five but after eating his breakfast has stopped doing that now. He has been licking my hand as though to thank me!
I met another lady yesterday at the hospital whose little dog had the same as Denzil. Her dogs been ill since September GME just the same with the borderline parasite in her lumber puncture. She doing ok too putting on weight but not as bad as Denzil 12.3 kilo yesterday. Let's hope it reduces with the steroid reduction. Thanks for your kind thoughts yesterday. He's worth it!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww thats great news , phew , i hope he continues to improve and keeps making you smile x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Whatever made Denzil vomit so badly unfortunately made its way through his poor tummy this morning! I've never known him to have an upset tummy throughout all this, or ever to be honest but let's hope he's got rid of it. My great nice brought her new baby to see us as it was my sons birthday! The baby is prem and I was terrified of Denzil going near her due to him being toxic! He was amazing with her so gentle and both boys decided they had to protect her Denzil even got a sly lick of her head so she had to be washed pronto.
Fingers crossed he seems a little better today, thanks to good ok Calpol. It takes his temp down and settles him brilliantly.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am pleased he's improved a little, still thinking of you .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Dogless. Denzil's been vomiting tonight a couple of times I think Im going to have to just leave him on bland food for the time being. It just seems one thing after another with this little boy. I'm just worried that the boiled fish might have too much salt in it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Thanks Dogless. Denzil's been vomiting tonight a couple of times I think Im going to have to just leave him on bland food for the time being. It just seems one thing after another with this little boy. I'm just worried that the boiled fish might have too much salt in it.


If it's fresh and then boiled it will be fine I am sure - have you tried Chappie? I know a few people swear by it for dogs with gastric upsets. They do a plain one that's fish based I believe (I have used it, but can't remember exactly!!!).

Hope Denzil managed a settled night.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil was sick twice again last night and has has quite severe diahorrea this morning poor baby. One of the nurses at our vets mentioned Chappie but it's supposed to be a terrible food full of rubbish isn't it? I checked the wet food index on here and on 'Which' and the don't recommend it. Yet my sister was told to put one of her GSD's on it a few years ago on it helped him. I'll just put him on the chicken and rice today I think if he doesn't improve I'll ring our vet, in fact my hubby is calling in our vets today so I'll ask him to have a word with them. This is strange for Denzil as he is 'never' sick like this. Thanks though I will have a look into it. Something's definitely upset him maybe stress as we went for a meal for our sons birthday last night, we were only two hours but when he doesn't feel on top form Denzil doesn't like being left at all. Sammy cuddles him but it's not the same as having Mum and Dad there is it?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww poor denzil , hopefully the chicken and rice willl help , pour over the some broth from the chicken so he dosen't get dehydrated too, maybe some plain white fish as well -poached , making me hungry now thanks  hope his tummy has settled now and he's forgiving you with lots of snugles x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Denzil the 'super dog' has done it again! Enjoying walks, playing and back to stuffing his face. Thanks to 'natures diet' pate we are back on course also with a little help of Calpol, all sickness and diarrhea gone. He's trying to cock his leg up a little without the aid of wall or tree and getting up less for wee's all I can say is thank God for a carpet shampooer though for his 'accidents when he has had the treatment.
We have decided that enough is enough for the Chemo though. He is not benefiting enough to warrant putting him through that again we feel his issues now would progress more if he lost weight so the reduction in his steroids are welcome. We are now down to the last £500 of his insurance too but I vowed I would sell the family jewellery if need be LOL. He is so happy and loving there's no way we are giving up on our baby, no way!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww so glad Denzil has got his mojo back long may it continue x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

WOOHHOOO!!!!! Go SuperDenzil!!!!  .

Your post has made my day .

I think that you have made a sensible decision ref the chemo as well for what it is worth. Kilo really started to improve as his steroids were weaned down.


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Good to hear Denzil is doing well - I read your post after the chemo and wondered if it was doing more harm than good now. He needs time to get his strength back up and use it for recovery, not to have the stuffing knocked out of him each time. Hope he's on the up now  I know what a balancing act it is. Huggs to you and Denzil!

On a side note - Asha's legacy has saved my dear Louis' life this week. He was sick on Monday, and as the evening came I realised it was more than normal sick. Tuesday morning I rang a new vet - I wouldn't go back to the old one - and he was x-rayed straight away and had emergency surgery to remove a huge stone from his stomach. It had passed through and lodged in his intestine, just above the pancreas. Any longer and he would have died. He's not out of the woods yet, he's still in the vet hospital and will probably be there till Friday. He's on a drip and very groggy still. They said if he makes it to Saturday without complications he should be ok. 
I think I've attached a photo of the stone, there was no way he would have survived that 

I'm sure Asha was watching over him and guiding my decisions, and I feel comforted at last.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Jun 14, 2013)

great news to hear this evening about Denzil:cornut::cornut::cornut:

we are waiting for our months review with Orthopaedic Vet at liverpool vet school leahurst. They are brilliant when it comes to our Furbabys needs.


Well Done Denzil.

Poor bentley atm is in the cone of shame because he ripped out all his fur as his elbows were irritating him which lead to a skin infection from licking it etcetc


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Firstly, Stellabella I'm so glad you changed vets god knows what your other would have done! I felt awful saying that your last vet was messing about, I even spoke to the staff at Leahurst and they were horrified when I told them what had happened to your baby. We still haven't got over our Toby's death and I bet when your little one took ill the other day your mind started to play on. I'm sure as you say your baby is looking down and saying, 'don't worry your in good hands I'm watching over you!' You are really going through it and you are due some good things I'm sure.
To everyone else a great big THANKYOU!! Without all of you we would be very alone and making such big decisions would be truly unthinkable. Stellabella please keep in touch to let us know how your little one is getting on. Denzi is sending good vibes to you!!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Photo of Denzil saying Thankyou to everyone.


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Lovely to see him looking so well! Makes it all worthwhile :001_wub:
Big hugs Denzil xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow Stellabella - Louis doesn't even look big enough to have swallowed that stone . I hope that he improves day by day and is back home soon.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

How is Louis today? I showed my hubby the photo of the 'stone' and he said the stone looked bigger than Louis! 
Denzil is back at Leahurst on the 28th or 29th of Jan so we might see Dexter at some stage. That's if he's out of the naughty corner! Haha


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi there, Louis is doing very well thanks! 
We've just come back from his check up and they are very pleased with him considering what he's been through. The op took 2 hours, so now wonder he was groggy for days. They are all really amazed that they got it literally in the nick of time - any further in and the damage would have been irreparable. He stayed at the vets for 48 hours in the end. His tummy will need special care for some time - I don't think he's too impressed with his small portions though!

The only odd thing is, that he now won't drink water! He refuses to even look at it, and turns his head away like it's something scary! He will drink the steamed chicken stock, and vegetable water, so I'm not concerned about his hydration, just that it's really odd that he won't look at plain old water!

On a poignant note - we sat next to a really happy, bouncy lurcher ... it turned out that she had had meningitis, and had been treated there. No referral, and from the sound of the treatment she had, they were totally on the ball and caught it quickly then treated it with the steroid and chemo on site. She had been very ill and they didn't think she'd make it, but you wouldn't believe it seeing how well she was today, she was off all her meds too. I didn't get chance to ask how long she'd been ill, she was in for a spay check up. 

I feel even more strongly now that it was the vet, not me that let Asha down, and if I'm honest, one reason I didn't change vet was because they made me feel so bad for keeping her alive that I was afraid to. 
When Louis took ill this week I felt physically sick at the thought of going back there, but I have a better feeling about this new one. If only I could turn back time. I miss my little Asha so much, she's left a huge hole in my heart.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm so glad Louis is doing well. Maybe Louis got the stone out of a puddle of water and that's why there's a problem with drinking water either that or the cold water is giving tummy ache? Since Denzil has had meningitis he totally refuses to walk to the little park where he used to go before he was I'll. I've even tried to approach the park from a different direction put he still refuses to set foot there!
You must not blame yourself for what happened with your little baby either OMG the things you did and by the time we spoke it was probably too late by then. The thing I've learned about meningitis is that it has got to be caught very quickly for them to survive and it was out of your hands but you will always feel angry about it but you just have to believe that they are at peace now no more horrible symptoms and they are with you at your side where ever you are. If you have a quiet moment and think about them being there you will feel their presence I'm sure Toby is with us.
Denzil seems much more content since the reduction in his steroids and had a run about today with Sammy! He can raise his back leg now with propping himself up and does his business whilst we are out on a walk, which he has never done! No accidents in the house either and his coat is a little big so fingers crossed! Thanks for telling me about the dog at the vets that's really encouraging. I've been tempted to set up a blog about Denzil as a warning for others to recognise the signs and symptoms it would be great if we all had an input; maybe a web page? What do you all think?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I'm so glad Louis is doing well. Maybe Louis got the stone out of a puddle of water and that's why there's a problem with drinking water either that or the cold water is giving tummy ache? Since Denzil has had meningitis he totally refuses to walk to the little park where he used to go before he was I'll. I've even tried to approach the park from a different direction put he still refuses to set foot there!
> You must not blame yourself for what happened with your little baby either OMG the things you did and by the time we spoke it was probably too late by then. The thing I've learned about meningitis is that it has got to be caught very quickly for them to survive and it was out of your hands but you will always feel angry about it but you just have to believe that they are at peace now no more horrible symptoms and they are with you at your side where ever you are. If you have a quiet moment and think about them being there you will feel their presence I'm sure Toby is with us.
> Denzil seems much more content since the reduction in his steroids and had a run about today with Sammy! He can raise his back leg now with propping himself up and does his business whilst we are out on a walk, which he has never done! No accidents in the house either and his coat is a little big so fingers crossed! Thanks for telling me about the dog at the vets that's really encouraging. I've been tempted to set up a blog about Denzil as a warning for others to recognise the signs and symptoms it would be great if we all had an input; maybe a web page? What do you all think?


I would be happy to contribute to your blog if you would like my input.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you I will ask my son how to do it but I was wondering if the animal hospital would help? I was also thinking of trying to raise funds for research into this and/or to help with the care of dogs who have it? I have just seen another thread on this forum from someone else whose dog has had this for three years and it has come back!
I would love everyone's help if you could but I do want to do it properly so I will update any info. I will also contact the lady from America whose dog has been suffering with the symptoms for two years, she has done a blog about the daily life of her dog but I want to make it informative and provide help and advice too and include your stories and great info.
Denzil wasn't very well last night he got quite hot so I gave him a little dose of Calpol and he had a good night, just got me up at 4.30am for a little bathroom break LOL. I've had all my meds doubled so you can imagine how zombie like I was I'm on auto pilot I think !
Denzil has had a good day played with his squeeky ball ALL day ate his meals but not asked for treats at all. I'm so glad his steroids have been reduced but it does worry me that it may come back!


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

If there's anything I can help with, please PM me. It's a brilliant idea, and I think there are more dogs than we realise that get it, and the treatments seem to vary so much. They all need the best chance, and early diagnosis is essential.

I find it so hard to think or talk about Asha at the moment, I'm really not dealing with it at all. She shouldn't have suffered like that, and almost losing Louis this week has brought it all back,

Louis is doing remarkably well - he truly had his guardian angel watching over him!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe we could do it in memory of Asha? There's too many dogs being let down by their vets if you ask me and we are left with no redress. We are talked down to and made to feel like idiots by some things need to change. Thank goodness it's a minority but there's not enough guidelines of practice in my opinion.
Denzil's ulcer looked larger when I bathed his eye tonight. It was doing well but the hospital reduced his antibiotics to two a day instead of three. He sees our vet on Wednesday but I may increase them again until then to be on the safe side.


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you use Lubrithal or similar for his eye? It might help give it a barrier to protect it from getting worse. It must be irritating him poor thing. I know he's on a lot of stuff but it might be handy to keep in for him if the vet approves.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I think that doing something in memory of Asha is a lovely idea; perhaps it might help you just a tiny bit Stellabella?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi yes Denzil has a lubricant drop and the antibiotic but I was looking on google last night and I found some drops that renew the cornea I might ask the vet about them on Wednesday. It must be hurting him although he isn't squinting or closing his eye at all! He's a right little toughy! I think we say a little prayer every day to give thanks that he's still with us, I just wish that he could be given a break from all this.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil say 'woof woof' to everyone! He can now pee like a boy and started jumping on the bed by himself ( when I'm not looking otherwise he looks at me an goes ahhh) he's been much better since the steroids have been reduced his eye is still the same though but our vet says he won't improve until he's off the steroids and as long as it's not getting any worse we are doing ok! Back to Leahurst on Wednesday so fingers crossed we have all decided NO MORE CHEMO!! We had a long chat with our vet who feels that the chemo puts him back just when he's starting to improve so that's that! Will let you know the outcome we've booked him in for a fur cut on Wednesday so he can't have chemo haha! He looks like a shrunken Dulux dog. The boys were so funny last night, we bought Denzi some blueberry dog yogurt which is lactose free and they have to lick it from the tub. They patiently waited for each other to have a few licks until it was gone! So unusual for Sammy he hates yoghurt normally but he loves this from PAH! Must get more it really helped with Denzil's thirst.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

*Yipppeeeeee!!!!!!*  . That is all .


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

No chemo today!!!! Although they did want to do another when we told her how ill it had made him last time she's giving him a break! He's much stronger and hadn't put anymore weight on but we have to keep an eye on him in case he relapses. We thought we were doing the right thing until we saw the other little dog whose got GME and she didn't have cytarabine last visit and she has relapsed so we will have to keep a close eye on him now . He's on the same level of steroid so fingers crossed. If he doesn't relapse by the time we go back they will reduce the steroids.
The hospital seemed to thing the blog is a good idea and they have offered to provid the scientific stuff and a list of 'signs and symptoms' so watch this page for news.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello Yorkiemum

Met you again today at Leahurst with my dog Tashi.
Glad to hear your furbaby does need the chemo.

Tashi is staying in Leahurst tonight. They will take bloods and then probably give her the Cytarabine infusion.

Her eyes are very "gloopy" our local Vet diagnosed Conjunctivitis but I am not convinced 

Tashi went mad when Erika was examining her too, she suspects she might have an abdominal problem so they may give her an ultrasound scan ...

Hopefully I will no more later today when Erika rings me.

She was doing so well......


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm glad you found us here but I'm so sorry about your little cutie. She's in the right place anyway. Can I ask if she was given Antesepsin or/and omeprazole? They told me to stop the Omeprazole when his steroids were reduced but when he's a little uncomfortable I put him back on them for a few days as the steroids can make their tummies sore can't they. I put two lots of drops in Denzil's eyes but I also make an eye bath of chamomile tea which I use on clean cotton wool and it takes the redness away. Our vet and Leahurst our ok with that as it seems to be keeping things under control.
So let's hope this glitch is a tiny one for her and you? Please let me know how she is?
Denzil had an accident in the kitchen before tea and got a little upset but he's chasing our other dog around the kitchen now with a ball!! I keep telling him he's supposed to be ill I don't know where he gets the energy from?
All the best sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

She had Atepsin and Omeprazole when she came out of Leahurst after the diagnosis along with loads of other drugs like you had lol!
At the moment she is having 2.5mg Pred in the morning and 1.5mg Pred in the evening along with Omeprazole every 12 hours.

I am so upset as she is being doing so well! She even jumped into the car a few days ago which she has not been able to do at all........now this...I feel so negligent in some way

I thought I was just being paranoid but obviously not. Hopefully we can pick her up tomorrow after 4.00pm.

I am fully behind and with you on any blog etc. you want to set up or whatever. I have been desparate to find someone else in the UK who has the same as Tashi!! Like you said, the horror stories on the GME Forum are really upsetting.....


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I only ask about the omeprazole as Denzil has been taken off it now he is only on 7.5mg but your little is still on even though her dosage is a lot lower, although Denzil does have the constitution of a rhino, thank God! 
You definitely must not feel negligent about the relapse, it's the nature of the disease apparently. We were talking with Erika yesterday and she said that they can appear fine then it starts to take hold again, it's all a matter of trial and error. GME is the worst type of meningitis as not only is there damage the the actual spinal chord the sheath that surrounds it is inflamed too!
There are people on here whose dogs have survived this, so keep going, I know this horrible disease is a black mist over you and your baby but keep fighting.
I've been giving Denzil massage to strengthen his muscles and he loves it, it relaxes him and helps tone his thigh, shoulder and back muscles and aerika thinks it's working. I gave him a chamomile eye bath last night and he has slept all night. Although he did have a little Calpol as he was tetchy before his eye bath. 
I made a start on the blog last night OMG it's tricky, I though I was good at this stuff? I'm just a novice but I'll get there Erika is emailing me with stuff to put on it and I'm asking my vet to help too. Erika thought it was a brilliant idea and was more than will to provide all the medical info. I needed her to do that because I want to get this right. The problem with some of the stuff I read is that it's only one persons view and it scientifically sound, so this will be doubly informative and inspirational hopefully? Please let me know how you go on at Leahurst when you get time out? Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been reading your posts in this thread.

Tashi too has turned very aggressive at times, for no good reason, very upsetting to see........also like your doggie she has flatly refused to go on walks that we used to do nearly every day until she took ill! Very odd? I wonder why they do that? Is it because they "forget" that they like going that way or what???

There are so many unanswered questions about this disease 
:confused1:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Just got back from Leahurst - Tashi looks so unhappy 

She went straight to her bed in my bedroom .......... hopefully she will feel more cheerful in the morning.....think I will join her....:sad:


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Only just had time to check the forum. Did you get any results about Tashi today? Denzil is always upset when we get back from Leahurst, even when he hasn't had treatment! I slept like a log last night and so did Denzil, yes he slept all night, but I felt worse for it this morning. Denzil has been properly phoo phooed today. He looks gorgeous and was as good as gold, I believe, I was like a mum whose child had started nursery.
It's a big day for me tomorrow, I have to see some genius surgeon in Manchester. Yuk! I forgot I was ill it's only when the pain breaks through it brings me back to earth! Wish me luck please Denzil needs me, I hope? He doesn't really but it's nice to be wanted isn't it? Haha


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry to read you are ill as well i hope it goes well for you today.
I think I will have to take Tashi back to Leahurst today, she seems no better, has not eaten, and is holding her head up stretching her neck which is a bad sign....her eyes are half closed too...
Am waiting for someone called Danny to call me back as Erika is in Theatre all day today.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi got back about an hour ago I'm really sorry to hear that! What did they say about her condition yesterday? It's so scary isn't it? She was on quite a low dose of steroid wasn't she? Erika told us on Wednesday that there are other infusions that can be given other than cytarabine so the might try something else. That's how Denzil started with the meningitis, I had to hand feed him because he could put his head down on his bowl. I hope she starts picking up again soon.
Dogless did you boy have these set backs too? How did you deal with them?
Denzil has been acting a bit strange but he can't lift his leg to pee again but he gets days like that. He's eating well and playing so there's not a lot wrong I hope. We are keeping an eye on him anyway. He had me up at 3.30am though for a wee. He's been a bit tetchy though barking for nothing, slightest noise. I just wish we could hear the words he's fine but that's not something that's going happen soon. 
Yeah I've got quite severe health issues and just got a few things confirmed today looks like more surgery is imminent hey oh at least I'm lucky I'm still here, which was touch and go for a while a few years ago. Denzi is my priority though!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Took her back this afternoon and they have kept in for monitoring..I am just so scared......

She started off with this horrendous thing with putting her head up but I didnt realise what it was of course until weeks later.

We saw Gemma who we have not seen before and she said that because she had relapsed the Cyto might not become effecitive yet...

I just dont know any more, she is the right place but I feel so sick leaving her there, she was terrified when they put the muzzle on her to examine her...

I'll have to go, too upset


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Why on earth did they put a muzzle on her,poor little thing? One of the interns was going to put one on Denzil and my husband said, 'don't think so mate!' Denzil didn't like him either! Denzil wouldn't nip you for love or money but I suppose they have to protect themselves don't they?
I am thinking of you tonight Denzil was in for five days when he started with it, he went in couldn't move his head and was paralysed in his back end came out trotting!! So please try to stay positive I know its hard because you can't even see them when they are kept in but she's young she has that on her side.
Night god bless. Denzil sends his good vibes to her! Please everyone send your vibes like you do for Denzil?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

They have to muzzle her as she just goes mental and tries to bite their hand . ...she never used to be like that....

Just rang them now and they said she is stable and eating a little but they want to keep her in over the weekend to monitor her and asked me to call on Monday...I was hoping to bring her home today.

I know it is best that she is there but she will be so depressed......

Love and hugs to Denzil and you of course


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm glad she's eating a little now. It's awful that your lovely placid baby feels so poorly she feels she wants to be left alone, but what they go through it's not surprising. Poor Denzil hides under the kitchen table now when you get his harness out because he thinks he's going to Leahurst or I'm going to give him Meds or eye drops or bath his eyes. I feel they also age quite severely Denzil has his second birthday in two weeks but looks older than Sammy whose ten!
He had a better day yesterday less barking and messing about. I bathed his eyes with Chamomile tea and it was like I had given him a sleeping pill, out for the count haha.
Again good vibes to you and your little fluff cakes (she is sooooo cute) hope its good news later but don't rush it and please try not to think of her being depressed just think of her feeling better, that's what I had to do with Denzil and he was in a few days but the young guy who works with Erika rang us every day at lunch time to let us know how he was doing (don't forget Denzil was near death when they took him in) and Erika always says 'no news is good news'!0


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes Tashi was nearly on her way out when she first went to Leahurst in September.........she was blind and almost totally paralysed....

She had been in Rutland House for a week before Leahurst as it was thought she had a spinal disc injury, then after the MRI scan they thought it was polyneuropathy but she did not respond to any treatments, it was then that they said she needed to go to Leahurst asap.

Erika knew almost right away it was GME although it was not confirmed as such until the next day, she also had pancreatitis....

I know she is the best place but the place is so empty without her, cats and bunnies just are not the same company!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Did Denzil loose his "bark"?
Tashi did really odd, it still not a proper 100% bark now


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes Crystal moon Denzil had a sort of screech instead but it's back now with a vengeance haha.
He has been able to cock his leg on and off today but he's been a bit restless tonight. I told he was naughty barking for food yet again so he went into his cage! Erika was saying how clever he was last week. We are out tomorrow afternoon but I am nervous of leaving him luckily the children will be home for most of the day with him.
How's Tashi doing?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just read your other reply. My goodness she has been through the mill hasn't she? Pancreatitis is a very painful condition in itself . Denzil started being I'll in June after his inoculation. Our vet gave him antibiotics and NAIDS and he seamed to respond then after three weeks he started getting weak, constipated sleepy and losing weight rapidly. Lucky our vet said she would try him with a different antibiotic and a different painkiller if he didn't respond she would refer him to Leahurst and she did. He was so poorly they saw him as an emergency within the hour. We've been going ever since. The MRI showed up as grey massess in his spine from neck to tail Erika showed us the picture of the scan. His lumber puncture showed up a borderline parasitic infection. Thank god the only problem he had with his sight has been the ulcer.


----------



## JasmineElisha (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all, I posted a thread in here today about my 6 year old chihuahua being diagnosed with meningitis and was wondering if any of you have experienced the symptoms that's Archie is going through at the moment.

He was diagnosed with meningitis last week as we noticed he was very stiff and reluctant to move his head to the right. They've admitted him ever since and we are limited to seeing him as it causes 'over excitement.

He's been touch and go and a few times we have feared that we would have to put him down however he seems to be improving very very slowly.

When he was first admitted, he would have seizures and would constantly roll and now as days pass he seems to be controlling this more and more. Today there has been no sign of rolling (fingers crossed)

My main concern is his head and walking now. His head seems to be hunched over to the left and he is unable to walk at the moment. I hope that once the seizures have completely stopped, he will concentrate on lifting his head up and trying to find his feet.

Has anyone else dealt with these symptoms before? We are still very scared as to whether he will recover and was hoping that this head thing will finally disappear and he will be able to walk. The vets has said that the head thing should disappear however he's had it for about 4 days now. Surely if he's had his head locked into that position for so long that he might find it painful to straighten it up?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi 
My dog has this, although she did not have the same symptoms.
Where is your little dog now?
What treatment is he getting?


----------



## JasmineElisha (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi there, We found out last tuesday and he has been at the specialist vets ever since. They are keeping a close eye on him and giving him steroids at the moment.

He was sedated since being there as it was the only way to control his rolling however he is now fully off of sedation and he manages not to roll so far.

The vet says he needs to start walking but his head and neck is constantly kept to the left. When he was first admitted the vet mentioned something about vestibular syndrome? A part of the brain which controls the balance in dogs and was wondering if these were linked??

How long did it take for your dog to recover? Hes been very very slowly improving since hes been at the vets however they said they were hoping to see more progress than hes shown...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

My dog took a full 4 months to get back to what was "normal", however she has just had a relapse and is back in Leahurst Small Animal Hospital...

Apart from steroids they do need other drugs too, Tashi has been having a 3 weekly infusion of Cytarabine since the end of September. We stopped in December and unfortunately 5 weeks later she relapsed


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi I started this thread months ago due to my Morkie who is not yet two being diagnosed with the worst kind of meningitis the one called GME. There are a few things that I am concerned about in your dogs treatment. Has your dog had an MRI scan and lumber puncture? Secondly, why are they just giving steroids and not antibiotics and nerve pain killer Gabapentin? Thirdly, what doses of steroid are they giving? If it is over 7mg in such a small dog they should be having a medicine to line the stomach and one to reduce acids 'omeprazole' for example. Also our dogs at Leahurst have chemotherapy. The key is to hit this thing hard to start with our neurologist has told us. Also ensure your dog is seeing a neurologist and don't give up it is scary put please get the right help.
Our dog was paralysed from the neck down and also held his head in a weird way. This tends to take a few weeks to lick in did you notice anything strange about your dogs behaviour over the last couple of weeks? I'm also interested if your dog has been given 'advocate' all in one treatment by your vet or had recently had inoculations? I'm sorry to bombard you with questions but your the first 'new case' on here and I'm in the process for making a blog with the help of The Liverpool University animal hospital to help people whose dogs are showing symptoms as vets are not diagnosing this soon enough !
Please don't rush to euthanise my Denzil's making steady progress but has had five infusions and is still on 10mg of prenisone.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Can I also advise you read this thread from the beginning it will answer every question you have asked.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

The Vet at Leahurst phoned this morning to say Tashi was doing really well and although not 100% normal, they were pleased with her.

Erika will do an assessment tomorrow and then call us, hopefully we can take her home .........


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

BTW Tashi has NOT had Advocate that I know of. I use "Advantage" wondering if that was similar as the name is .....?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Just checked there is a difference between the two. Not much mind but I dont really think that there is a link...


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yipeeee! So glad to hear about Tashi!! I'm just asking if there are any correlations between anything to be honest. Erika doesn't think there's a link but my vet won't allow me to use the advocate and the lady who is a dog breeder has seen issues with these 'all in ones' and after Denzil had had his second chemo I put the Advocate on Sammy and Denzil started staggering around after about six hours. I washed it off Sammy and Denzil started to get better again. I can honestly say since Denzil has been like this I have not used any flea or wormer. I shower him weekly with evening primrose oil and use a drop of tea tree oil to prevent ticks and he's been fine. I'm not untying anything on him that will stimulate his immune system any further to be honest and he's having enough chemicals pumped into him. Erika doesn't think there is any connection but Camilla said that she knows that Collie dogs are prone to such reactions to Advocate! There are also studies being undertaken in America into Advantage because these chemicals kill the flea through its nervous system which is the menenges in the spinal chord (meningitis) so if it kills the flea that way who is to say it won't harm our dogs too? As I said I could be barking up the wrong tree as Denzil had a thing for snail shells (yuk) which is why he was prescribed with Advocate in the first place and bricks again old masonry can contain harmful toxins. Non of my other dogs have had this but since he's been I'll he won't touch anything I haven't physically given him. He used to eat grass from when we got him and was quite agitated for a while before this came out. I suppose we'll never know but it's worth looking at?


----------



## JasmineElisha (Feb 2, 2014)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Hi I started this thread months ago due to my Morkie who is not yet two being diagnosed with the worst kind of meningitis the one called GME. There are a few things that I am concerned about in your dogs treatment. Has your dog had an MRI scan and lumber puncture? Secondly, why are they just giving steroids and not antibiotics and nerve pain killer Gabapentin? Thirdly, what doses of steroid are they giving? If it is over 7mg in such a small dog they should be having a medicine to line the stomach and one to reduce acids 'omeprazole' for example. Also our dogs at Leahurst have chemotherapy. The key is to hit this thing hard to start with our neurologist has told us. Also ensure your dog is seeing a neurologist and don't give up it is scary put please get the right help.
> Our dog was paralysed from the neck down and also held his head in a weird way. This tends to take a few weeks to lick in did you notice anything strange about your dogs behaviour over the last couple of weeks? I'm also interested if your dog has been given 'advocate' all in one treatment by your vet or had recently had inoculations? I'm sorry to bombard you with questions but your the first 'new case' on here and I'm in the process for making a blog with the help of The Liverpool University animal hospital to help people whose dogs are showing symptoms as vets are not diagnosing this soon enough !
> Please don't rush to euthanise my Denzil's making steady progress but has had five infusions and is still on 10mg of prenisone.


Hi there, Archie had blood work and an MRI last week as soon as he was admitted to the specialist vet. They seemed to notice the meningitis straight away which made me quite concerned. A week before he was diagnosed, he fell off of our sofa and hurt his back paw which made him start to limp. We then noticed he would lose his balance and so took him to the vet straight away. She prescribed him an inflammatory medicine and said he was just probably sore from the fall but as days went by we noticed that he would start to lose his balance more and more, lean against things and keep his head to the left. We took him in last Tuesday where he seemed to take a turn for the worst as soon as he arrived at the vets. He started to violently roll when left by himself and couldnt control himself to the point where they had to sedate him. They referred him to a neurologist who admitted him straight away, sedated him because of the rolling and started him on the steriods.
I'm not sure which type Archie has, i'm still pretty clueless on the whole illness. When we spoke to the vet she said it was the 'better meningitis' to have whatever that means! All i know is is that they have been putting him on steroids and sedation ever since he's been there. I am unaware if they are feeding him any other antibiotics. Today he has been off of sedation fully for the first time since hes been there and his rolling has seemed to stop however his head is still turned to the left and he can't seem to walk.

I am just scared that the vet will tell us to euthanise although he has been improving every single day even if it is in the slightest bit! And everytime I have visited him he still looks like the healthy dog hes always been, eyes wide open and happy to see me. If his head/walking doesnt improve soon, i am scared the vet will lose hope.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

If your boy has the 'better' meningitis then he should be fine don't even consider euthanasia and change your vet ! We were told that Denzil could have either cancer of the spine, a damaged disc or meningitis. But the MRI scan showed the meningitis immediately and we were shown the scan and given a print of it. The meningitis shows up as grey or brown shading inside the spinal chord. The cannot tell what type it is without a lumber puncture! Bloods will not indicate what type they have, so please ask questions of them don't automatically assume anything . Did they give him non steroidal anti inflammatories after his fall or steroids? They usually give non steroidal anti inflammatories for that first and that was probably why the disease started to track. 
The symptoms are really scarey and I feel for you but we have all seem them. I asked my vet whether she thought it was worth putting Denzil through this treatment and she said yes and the hospital said they would tell us if they thought he was past helping and NOONE has every even mentioned euthanising Denzil and he has the worst type which has inflammation around the spine as well as inside it and he is having walks, playing ect now just look at the photo of him on his own. That was taken two weeks ago!
Tell your neurologist about our dogs and tell them to contact Leahurst but please be proactive in this because it seams your vet hasn't got a clue about this disease. State to them that if he has the least serious meningitis then there is no reason to euthanise at all. What has the neurologist said? Can I ask where they've taken him to treat him? You can PM me if you prefer and I see my own vet next week so I can ask her for you sees amazing and won't mind.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Picking Tashi up at 7 tonight.
Apparently she has not been eating although Erika thinks that is because she is not at home....she is on fluids so they will wean her off them before 7.00. She said she is fine and stable.
She has to loose 3kg!!!
Any suggestions LOL!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Denzil needs to loose about six haha. So I have cut down on treats he has to chew a bone bigger than him and he has a Kong pink pig and he chases Sammy and Sammy chases him until he's shattered, also two good walks whether he wants to or not . I have him on half kibble and natures diet pate no bits of our plate except a bit of toast!! I know but Camilla said with what his been through his addiction to toast is ok! He didn't put a single gramme on last month so it seems to be working. 
I'm so glad Tashi feeling better. I'm not sure what they feed them in there but Denzil would eat his own paw when he comes out he's that hungry except last time when he was ill all the way home! I'm sure you'll have her eating well soon enough.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Just got back, apparently she "may" have the beginning of kidney disease so is on a special renal food (that costs the earth!!).

She has two shaved paws and a shaved chest.....

She also lost .3kgs in there as she was not eating


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh dear , they didn't prepare you for that did they ? Did they say what had caused it? The steroids perhaps? Is it the Royal Canin or Science Plan? There are web sites on the Internet that do that sort of food both kibble and wet food my dogs have Royal Canin and Natures diet it's quite expensive but it keeps them well so it doesn't matter but some think there is better than Royal Canin but the hospital think it's the best for Yorkies .
It's all money isn't it, that's the problem we are at the end of our insurance now until June particularly as we are paying both our vet and the hospital due to Denzil ulcer on his eye.
I hope she's feeling better soon?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Does your Insurance limit renew every year then?

Mine doesn't once we reach £7000 thats it - there is roughly £2000 left but that wont go very far


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes because I got it for life long conditions.
Thank goodness!
Just cost us another £50 today at our vet but at least our last bill from Leahurst was only £17 because Denzil didn't have the cytarabine. Our vet thinks we've done the right thing not letting them give it to him he's more confident and she thinks he's doing well. He's more settled and not a bit ratty now tail up, wee's like a boy it's just his eye that upsets him now. He had the dye put in and his sight must be bad after having it he didn't like his last walk tonight as it was dark. He's fine now otherwise doesn't stop when we are out likes a walk now too!
We had two nights full sleep but last night he only woke up because my daughter walked across the landing.
Fingers crossed anyway, bought the boys some more frozen yogurt which they love and looked for Denzil's birthday biscuits for next week and they have them in!!! It's Denzil's second birthday next Wednesday!! He's having a party!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DENZI!!!!!!!!!!!!
Denzil is doing well jumping on the bed easier and jumped up on the kitchen chair for the first time in six months.
Here's a photo of him with his birthday biscuit bone!
Back at Leahurst on Monday wish us luck?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry forgot to post photo!


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy birthday Denzil!! 
He's looking great and obviously enjoying life at the moment - good luck for your next visit, and hope he goes from strength to strength now! x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Stellabella how are you doing? Hope you are ok?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

happy birthday Denzil​









you are a happy chappie today , best wishes and furry kisses for monday too xxx


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for making Denzil's photo mega! How did you do that! I'm rubbish at putting photos on here LOL


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I hope I'm not tempting fate by posting but Denzil hasn't been given chemo and his steroids are being reduced to 5mg! We only need to ring them in eight weeks so fingers crossed .
His eye is still a problem though and he reacted to the new eye drops so the hospital have changed them back to his old drops and if he is no better next week he will have to see an opthomigist. Anyway small mercies.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone got any tips for removing gunk from a dogs eye? I'm bathing Denzil's eye every night I've tried chamomile which worked at first then just dyed his fur brown. Now I just use cooled boiled water but it's still gunky !


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear Denzil is having trouble with his eyes. Poor little fella. I know used tea bags are supposed to be good for our eyes, but I guess that'll definitely turn his fur brown. Might be soothing though?

I use unfragranced soft baby wipes as mine sometimes get eye gunk. They never object so they must be gentle. You could have a look into Colloidal silver, it's supposed to be good for absolutely everything! 
Hope he's feeling well x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thankyou StellaBella nice to hear from you are you ok?


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for asking 
I'm up and down. Finding everything a bit of a struggle really, but trying to keep going. I'm sure like most of us it'll feel better when the Spring comes!

How are you doing? I hope you haven't been too affected by the weather?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

It's definitely depressing and the damage the gales have done have cost a fortune! Health wise I'm still putting off the inevitable really but I can't have surgery until Denzil's eye is getting better as he will only allow me to put his drops in and clean it but he's worth it! 
It was the anniversary of my little Toby teddybear (my first Yorkie) death on the 9th February, three days before Denzil's birthday and I saw an advert on here by the awful vet we had at the time! I went into melt down and posted on rainbow bridge that I thought it was awful that they were advertising on here and I was blocked from posting on the 'Rainbow bridge' thread! I didn't use bad or abusive language or anything just said the truth! What do you make of that ? You should see the online negative stuff about this vet as well. 
Anyway I've calmed down now but I had to say something he was my baby for fourteen years.
So you see two years later I'm still raving about my boy . You just think your getting over then something happens or you see something and your back there. I'm just glad Denzil has so many people routing for him but one thing I have learned with this is people's perspectives of the disease differ greatly and it is primarily guess work. If they get it right good but if not it has you it's purely pit luck to be honest. God bless


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil's still doing well! Had some concerns with his eye last week but our vet feels that's it's slightly improving with the reduction in his steroids. He is playing with Sammy nearly all day with two little rubber balls bought for about £2 on the Internet . They're so funny!
Fingers still tightly crossed.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww best wishes for little denzil xx


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Aw thanks! Love the photos of your cats they look like two we had when I was growing up. We had a tortoiseshell part Persian called Jessica and a black called Merlin Jessica adored Welsh Collie Bess, they would sleep together. I loved them even though I was diagnosed with asthma and allergic to cats, I wouldn't let Mum rehome them!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww thanks both my cats love the doggies too , they were both raised around dogs since birth so already had that love and trust there  and the dog well he is 16 and i call him supermum now lol ,hes not here all the time but he is missed by my eldest cat which is why i felt it important to get him a companion and things are going great xx


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil update, still ok has his days where he's a little tired but seems stable. Still got the eye issue but just got to keep going with that.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wishing Denzil strength to continue on the road to recovery. What a long, hard haul you're both having with all of this - both you and Denzil must be exhausted.
How you've soldiered on is testament to how much you love your boy, I truly admire you. xx


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for that it's nice to have praise for loving my 'boys' but it's easy LOL! On a serious note I've found out today that my great niece's prem little lively baby Immigen has just been diagnosed with meningitis as well! I really hate this disease!
Your dogs are absolutely beautiful Malmut they look like they give you lovely big soft snuggles! Haha


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry this damn phone! Malmum!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi yorkiemum

Tashi is very sick  10 days ago she started to have seizures.
Back to Leahurst where she was in ICU for 7 days.
They loaded her with a antiseizure drug and Lomestin?
Bought her home on Thursday but she is quite bad...I dont know how much longer she has.
Apart from the GME which has now progressed to her brain she has kidney disease as well which they insist has nothing to do with the GME.
Her hair is falling out too 

I am absolutely heartbroken as she was doing really well and then out of the blue this...........


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh dear Im so sorry to hear that I really am! I thought she must be ok as I hadn't heard anything? Could the kidney issue be the steroids? I've heard they can have a bad affect on the kidneys and liver. Denzil's fur is thin and his skin keeps going very red and he's still on 5mg of it. Please please keep me up to date if you can, I really feel for you. As much as I think they're great people at Leahurst you would think they would give them another MRI just to check how the treatment is going instead of guessing all the time. The time before last the wanted to do another chemo and we said no, it was making Denzil very ill, and Erika said we had to be careful as Denzil had had the worst kind of GME with the inflammation in the spinal chord and on the outside of it too. Them the last time we went Rota said it might not have been as bad as others because he was doing well! I can't work it out really I just feel like we are on borrowed time with Denzil and we try to make the most of every day we have with him. Good bless x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

How is Tashi doing Chrystalmoon? I've been worrying about her!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Not too good really 
She is very depressed and due to the size of her belly with the weight she has put on through the steroids, is finding it hard to walk.
I have ordered a mid-region sling to help her.

I just cant stop crying.
I cry myself to sleep and as soon as I wake up and look at her I start again 

My poor beautiful furbaby.........I feel so sorry for her....

The last episode in Leahurst (7 days) cost £2500!!
It was £112 a day whilst she was in ICU!!
All the insurance money has gone now.

She is all I have..my husband is an alcoholic, I depend on her too much I guess, but I cant help it.......

She is so aggressive now. You cant even cuddle her as she either turns away or tries to bite..

This disease is devastating.....

Hope you and your babies are OK??
Thank you for asking x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a truly awful time for you! Poor Denzil is also feeling the strain with the steroids and gets days were he doesn't know what to do with himself. His belly is really big and he waddles now. His skin is dark pink and you can see through his fur, I don't know how he copes with it! Had our other dog to the vets too looks like he's had an episode of pancreatitis due to the pate so I've got them both on just boiled chicken and Royal Canin and Denzil had a good night last night, even though I was ill, so that's a good thing.
I do think this illness puts a massive strain on everyone and our marriage has suffered too. I watch every move Denzil makes for signs and my other gives me disapproving looks when I say Denzil's doing this or that, then we row, even though the hospital have said I'm right to do so and due to my quick thinking Denzil is doing well! But I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through? Please don't hesitate to PM me!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Poor Denzil's eye is no better and his fur is falling out now but we've been told it is due to the amount if chemo combined with the high doses if steroid he's still taking. He is still playing and having fun he is such a star! They tell me the meds will make him lethargic god knows how much playing he'll do when he's better haha! He was actually dancing for the first time on Saturday night to that song, 'I'm Happy' I know it sounds daft but it was such a great moment as he hadn't done it since before he became ill.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw Crystal Moon your post is so sad, im so sorry for your little dog and for the worry & upset you're going though. I hope with all my heart she starts to improve. The very best of luck for her x

YMM I'm so pleased to get to the end of this thread to find Denzil is a lot brighter, everything crossed he continues to do well


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, me too, given what's happening with little Tashi I watch him like a hawk. That's the problem with this awful disease you never know what around the corner.
I was telling our vet about your little girl Chrystalmoon she said to send you good vibes too from everyone there.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil fur is rubbing off his body either side of his spine now! The vet says its due to the steroids but the neurologist says he isn't taking enough to make that happen! His skin is bright pink and his tummy wobbling when he walks I'm trying to get them both on a better diet but I feel like screaming to be honest! Started the boys on Rocco wet food with a little boiled chicken and a little kibble Denzil isn't keen about it but Sammy loves it, it's usually the other way around! Then we have the issue with Denzil's eye, it's not getting better and the animal hospital have written to our vet saying he has to be referred to an ophthalmologist but our vet disagrees saying that if they operate his eye will not heal due to the steroids! OMG! What do you do? Poor Denzil is like piggy in the middle and I am totally confused.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Poor Denzil 
Thats what Tashi's fur is like very very thin and a big pink belly...
I bathed her yesterday and I was so shocked when I saw her wet...........
All due to steroids I was told.
They have reduced her steroids to just 8mg in the morning now and we have to give Atopica 0.45ml at 4.pm. This is very expensive drug - £100 odd for 17ml - but is supposed to wean them off the steroids.

Tashi is still very slow, tail still down.
We have a mid region sling for her but she doesn;t like it too much.
I'll post two photos.
One is the one we sent to the sling people to get the size right, you can see the dip in her back with her tummy pulling her down. The other is with the sling on. Notice she is not looking at the camera .....

What dose is Denzil on now of Pred? How is his eye?

Sometimes I wonder if they do know what they are saying.
We were told in January (when we first saw you) that Tashi was one of the lucky ones as she had responded well to treatment,
Two months later we get told that Tashi is one of the UNLUCKY ones as she had not responded well to treatmant and is suffering with very bad Pred side effects...

No Insurance left for the GME.

But she has KIdney diseaase as well apparently so we can still claim for that...
I went to make her regular appointment last Monday and they refused to make it until I had the excess which I thought was disgusting.......

I know they are running a business but their attitude upset me.....mind you it doesn't take much to upset me right now anyway


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad to hear from you! What a relief I was really worried! 
Denzil is being reduced to 3mg tomorrow and I'm scared! His eye isn't improving and we've got an augment going on between Leahurst and our vet. Firstly, Leahurst want him to see and ophthalmologist and our vet says to wait or see will do his eye surgery! Erika apparently sent our vet a letter demanding he be referred but our vet makes a good point that his eye won't heal due to him being on the 5mg steroid so what state will he be in if he has surgery? Secondly, our vet says Denzil's skin is due to steroids but Leahurst say he isn't taking enough to make his skin like that and Erika is talking about him having more tests! But looking at your baby it's got to be the steroids causing his pink skin and hair loss!
I understand what you mean about being contradictory. When Denzil first took ill and right up until two months ago we were told he had the worst type of GME due to his paralysis from his neck to his tail and the number if dark patches all the way down his spine. Then when we saw Rita and he was looking well she said, 'oh he must have not been affected that badly! She mustn't of read his notes that's all I can say!
It's a shame about the insurance too we are lucky Denzil still has a couple of hundred left out of this years and it starts again at the end of June because I took out life cover for both my boys. It's a bit more expensive but it's peace of mind. After we lost our older boy Toby and ended up in debt to pay his vets bills we never wanted to be in that position again!
The medicine they've given you expensive isn't it? They haven't given Denzil anything to get him off the steroids but he seems ok. His tail is really high over his back and his is playing for hours on end! He does have off days when all he wants is cuddles, which he gets , from us and our other boy Sammy who adores Denzi.
I've put two pictures on to show how he looks now. You can see the staining on his eye.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry it will only let me load one and is gone on sideways! Haha


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Poor Denzil has to have bloods done on Monday morning, a lot of his fur has gone now and he has been referred to an Opthalmogist in Frodsham. When will this all end for my little boy?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi

Just to let you know that my beautiful Tashi passed over on Wednesday.

She started having seizures again and by the time I got to Leahurst, just a couple of hours later, she couldn't walk....

I am absolutely heartbroken.........I just dont know how I am going to cope with this, she has been my constant shadow for 3 1/2 years........I love her more than I thought it was possible to love a little dog.......


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh dear CrystalMoon I'm so sorry to hear that! I've just composed myself enough to post back to you. As soon as I told my other half Denzil looked up and stared at me as if he understood what we were saying.
That's how Denzil started with it, the paralysis, in his neck then his back end. All Ican say is that at least she's not suffering any more but I know that is not much to offer you.
Denzil sends you one of his big kisses!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil is going to the ophthalmologist this morning, not slept very well. He's had his meds with a little chicken for breakfast. Let's hope we at least get this part of this terrible disease sorted out it feels like it's never going to end!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

CrystalMoon said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you know that my beautiful Tashi passed over on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Aw my heart goes out to you, I'm so so sorry

Sleep peacefully little one xxx



Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Denzil is going to the ophthalmologist this morning, not slept very well. He's had his meds with a little chicken for breakfast. Let's hope we at least get this part of this terrible disease sorted out it feels like it's never going to end!


Everything crossed for Denzil x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just back from Frodsham poor Denzil's had surgery on his eye and apparently the ulcer was much worse than they thought. He has had to have the rotted stuff removed and scrapped. Loads of meds again poor boy, yet again he charmed everyone!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Poor lads fed up and so are we! His eye isn't repairing as expected and they're talking of another op which we don't feel like he can go through. He's on all sorts of meds yet again plus the steroids. Leahurst say 'he isn't on enough to be causing problems' our vet and Frodsham don't agree saying he would be better now only for the steroids. He has great big patches of fur missing and black/ grey skin. We are wondering whether it might have been kinder to have him euthanised at the beginning as we aren't sure how much more he can take?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

I feel so bad for you both Yorkiemorkiemum..........I dnt what to suggest.

If I ever had a dog who got this I dont think I would put them through it all....

After 7 months of invasive medical treatment, my poor Tashi lay on that floor in Leahurst looking exactly the same as when it all started, well worse actually as she had hardly any fur, black patchy skin and was very very bloated......

Its a hearbreaking disease, I think it is worse than Cancer, at least with Cancer you have more treatment options.

I knew that Tashi had enough she just didn't have fight left in her.....

Poor Denzil - what do they want to with his eye now?
What dosage of steroid is he on?

Hugs xx


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

They want to operate again and put a protective lens in and stitch it closed! Would you believe he still plays ball and with his chew shoe? He's totally unbelievable. He's started getting me up in the night again since he started all these treatments again and his fur is falling out and his skin is black. It seems odd that his fur is only coming off where he swelled either side of his spine? Just rang Leahurst hope to get a response later this afternoon.
All I can think of is your little Tashi to be honest I feel like she's here saying don't let them leave him on this treatment or keep putting him through it! One good thing is that his kidney and liver function is ok but I'm not sure how long for if he's left on this dose of steroid. The Opthalmogist has said that if he wasn't on the steroid his eye would be healed by now.
He's on 3mg of steroid still after nine months but Leahurst say that dose shouldn't cause issues but no one else aggressive with that in the least.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Poor little guy 
As long as he is playing well and wanting walkies he is fine.
I couldn't even get poor Tash to even stand up..........

3mg of Pred is quite low, Tash was 8mg am and pm.........but if he still has the side effects from it, it is obviously a lot for him. They said to me that once the Pred was stopped all side effects would go.

Not sure about the op for his eye, how long would it stay stitched up for?

I miss Tash so much I cant even go anywhere......all is do is cry.....
All I have left is some baby teeth and box of ashes........

Karen
Hugs to you both x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CrystalMoon said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you know that my beautiful Tashi passed over on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that Tashi lost her brave fight, my heart goes out to you at this sad time. Im sure though that Tashi had a wonderful life with you and she knew how much she was loved and that you did all you could to help her to try to get better.

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> They want to operate again and put a protective lens in and stitch it closed! Would you believe he still plays ball and with his chew shoe? He's totally unbelievable. He's started getting me up in the night again since he started all these treatments again and his fur is falling out and his skin is black. It seems odd that his fur is only coming off where he swelled either side of his spine? Just rang Leahurst hope to get a response later this afternoon.
> All I can think of is your little Tashi to be honest I feel like she's here saying don't let them leave him on this treatment or keep putting him through it! One good thing is that his kidney and liver function is ok but I'm not sure how long for if he's left on this dose of steroid. The Opthalmogist has said that if he wasn't on the steroid his eye would be healed by now.
> He's on 3mg of steroid still after nine months but Leahurst say that dose shouldn't cause issues but no one else aggressive with that in the least.


I really hope you get some answers soon and Denzil will start to get better again. He sounds like a right little fighter and very Brave, just hope he gets a break from all this soon and you too.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for your post CrystalMoon and I apologise for my whine about Denzil I think it's more frustration than anything! I'm lucky he's still here fighting away, he is crazy but I think he knows I'm fighting for him as he will come to me and kiss my hand or face as if to say, 'we're going to make it Mum, have faith!' He's really special and whatever happens were honoured to have met him. Yes your right too that as long as he's playing ball and crashing into the kitchen units, cos he can't stop himself when chasing his ball and wagging his tail then it's all worth it! You battled for Tashi and I think I owe it to Tashi to keep battling for Denzil too!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Well we're of to the Opthalmogist this morning in Frodsham we find out whether they're going to operate again today or not, but we really don't want them to as we think he's had enough for now. Tomorrow we go to Leahurst Denzil's going to see a Dermatologist I would say its a straightforward case of Cushings induced by his steroids but hay ho what do I know? We all feel that once he's off the steroids he will improve but you can't tell the vets anything they know it all don't they? I know I'm not a vet and do t profess to be but surely sooner or later common sense should prevail? My son said something the other day quite profound; 'why are they keeping Denzil on steroids now? Surely meningitis can be cured it doesn't just jump back the minute his steroids are stopped?'


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Well we're of to the Opthalmogist this morning in Frodsham we find out whether they're going to operate again today or not, but we really don't want them to as we think he's had enough for now. Tomorrow we go to Leahurst Denzil's going to see a Dermatologist I would say its a straightforward case of Cushings induced by his steroids but hay ho what do I know? We all feel that once he's off the steroids he will improve but you can't tell the vets anything they know it all don't they? I know I'm not a vet and do t profess to be but surely sooner or later common sense should prevail? My son said something the other day quite profound; 'why are they keeping Denzil on steroids now? Surely meningitis can be cured it doesn't just jump back the minute his steroids are stopped?'


If its steroid responsive meningitis then as far as I know in most cases it does respond and should go into remission although it seems that treatment should carry on for several months. You can apparently get relapses in some cases.
The Neurolgist Nanuq went to see about her seizures, I know has an interested in meningitis and brain inflammatory conditions. Ive found the following on the link below that may be of interest its by him.

http://www.vizslahealth.net/SRMA.pdf

Everything crossed for you today at the opthamologist and they don't say that Denzil needs another operation.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

The article is quite interesting but it isn't what Denzil had, even though symptomatically similar, Denzil has the more serious GME which is described in the article. 
We have had a little goodness today, his eye is getting better and hopefully if it continues this way it will be fine! Just hope for good news tomorrow now!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> The article is quite interesting but it isn't what Denzil had, even though symptomatically similar, Denzil has the more serious GME which is described in the article.
> We have had a little goodness today, his eye is getting better and hopefully if it continues this way it will be fine! Just hope for good news tomorrow now!


Glad the news is better and more encouraging as regards his eye. Hoping you can get something sorted tomorrow as regards the rest of his problems.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm definitely going to print off the article you gave me the link to tonight though because the symptoms talked about in it are exactly the same as Denzils! It's also interesting that all the other dogs who were diagnosed had symptoms affecting their brain but Denzil didn't and he has responded to the steroids very well yet all the other poor dogs started to relapse as soon as the steroids were reduced yet Denzil hasn't (touch wood) and he's the only one still alive out of a group of five dogs all diagnosed at the same time! 
When we saw a different neurologist in February she actually said that Denzil might have had a lesser form of GME. Thanks again will post tomorrow when we get back from Leahurst.
Dare we dream that our little boy might get well again?????


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I'm definitely going to print off the article you gave me the link to tonight though because the symptoms talked about in it are exactly the same as Denzils! It's also interesting that all the other dogs who were diagnosed had symptoms affecting their brain but Denzil didn't and he has responded to the steroids very well yet all the other poor dogs started to relapse as soon as the steroids were reduced yet Denzil hasn't (touch wood) and he's the only one still alive out of a group of five dogs all diagnosed at the same time!
> When we saw a different neurologist in February she actually said that Denzil might have had a lesser form of GME. Thanks again will post tomorrow when we get back from Leahurst.
> Dare we dream that our little boy might get well again?????


Well one thing seems sure Denzil is a little fighter and from what you say all he has been through with everything doesn't seem to have robbed him of his spirit and zest for life, so it sounds like if any dog could he will.

Good luck tomorrow, hope you get more information and positive news.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We saw a different neurologist today as Erika was in London but he was really good. He feels Denzil's skin issues are due to the steroids and he had reduce the dose to 1.5mg per day reducing to 1.5mg every other day after three weeks. We discussed the paper read last night and he said Denzil has had the worst one GME because the other doesn't show up on an MRI but Denzils showed up quite strongly and they struggled to get a sample of it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> We saw a different neurologist today as Erika was in London but he was really good. He feels Denzil's skin issues are due to the steroids and he had reduce the dose to 1.5mg per day reducing to 1.5mg every other day after three weeks. We discussed the paper read last night and he said Denzil has had the worst one GME because the other doesn't show up on an MRI but Denzils showed up quite strongly and they struggled to get a sample of it.


Hoping that the reduction in steroids start to help his coat and skin problems and also help with the healing of his eye too.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes definitely!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Still doing ok on the reduced steroids, we go to every other day next Wednesday which is good but scary. We had good news from the Opthemologist that the ulcer is now tiny.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

great news the ulcer is now healing and only tiny, hopefully wont be too long now and it will be completely healed.

Glad reducing the steroids don't seem to be causing any problems and he is doing well. Hopefully it will be better still once you can get the dose reduced again.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Further reduction in steroids tomorrow big day as it's the first time he will have a day off them. He badly needs a fur cut but we can't risk it yet, no sign of any fur regrowth on Denzil's bald patches though.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Denzil seems to be coping ok, he was a little quiet yesterday but had a mad half hour in the garden at tea time. He has started charging up into the garden and back into the house and barking at Sammy to play but Sammy just looks at him as if he's thinking 'what a fool it's too hot for this behaviour!' Denzil hasn't don't this for over a year. Fingers still tightly crossed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

yorkiemorkiemum said:


> denzil seems to be coping ok, he was a little quiet yesterday but had a mad half hour in the garden at tea time. He has started charging up into the garden and back into the house and barking at sammy to play but sammy just looks at him as if he's thinking 'what a fool it's too hot for this behaviour!' denzil hasn't don't this for over a year. Fingers still tightly crossed.


Great news


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Great news Denzil's ulcer has healed!! There's a small area still taking up stain but the ulcer has gone. Some of his eye drops h e been reduced to one twice a day and his tablets have been stopped we only go back in a month.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Great news Denzil's ulcer has healed!! There's a small area still taking up stain but the ulcer has gone. Some of his eye drops h e been reduced to one twice a day and his tablets have been stopped we only go back in a month.


Wonderful news its finally healed what a relief!! Good news too that they tablets have stopped and he doesn't need the drops so frequently either.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes just 1.5mg of steroid every other day too! Still no sign of his fur coming back though but he's still gorgeous. He was so funny he loves the Opthemologist Iona and can't wait to go in to see her then he doesn't want to leave! He does love meeting all the other dogs there as well and likes to walk around the waiting room saying hello! This is great news as I have to have injections into my spine next week and I'll be on crutches for a few days so it will be easier now his meds are reduced.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Fur coming back and so is Denzil! He's like a puppy again;
chasing Sammy, running off with slippers haha! He's now down to 1.5mg every third day.
The only thing I've noticed is his back seems to jerk when he gets over excited as though it's like he dies the boy mating 'thing' but it's just the centre of his back, weird!
Furs making a comeback but it's dark brown! Using Propolis Gel, which he loves, and sun lotion before his walk.
Alls well at the moment!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Fur coming back and so is Denzil! He's like a puppy again;
> chasing Sammy, running off with slippers haha! He's now down to 1.5mg every third day.
> The only thing I've noticed is his back seems to jerk when he gets over excited as though it's like he dies the boy mating 'thing' but it's just the centre of his back, weird!
> Furs making a comeback but it's dark brown! Using Propolis Gel, which he loves, and sun lotion before his walk.
> Alls well at the moment!


That is terrific news so glad that he is more himself and feeling better at last.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Sled Dog. He's also lost 2.5 Kg poor boy needs a tummy tuck now too.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

This is Denzi now four weeks into having his steroids reduced to 1.5mg every third day!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> This is Denzi now four weeks into having his steroids reduced to 1.5mg every third day!


He looks a lot happier doesn't he, obviously he feels a lot better for it too by the looks of it. its a lovely photo.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We took the boys to visit our vets and the staff at our 'Pets At Home' and they couldn't believe how different he looked! He still thinks he owns the place though! Our vet asked us if we knew how hard it would be would we do it again? Of course we said yes we would do it again if need be.
Can you see his weird fur though? It's even a different texture.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It was ages ago that daisy had the bald patches where she was shaved that didnt grow back until her cushings was diagnosed and sbe startec treatment. If I remember rightly though it did look darker and a different texture at first when it came through then was fine after.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

It's strange because it's the colour he was as a puppy. To be honest as long as he is well I don't care what colour he is. It doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things our boys getting better and that's all that counts isn't it? I'll be nervous but glad when he's off the steroids all together. You can tell when he's had them he gets bad tempered and eats allsorts but on the second day he plays with Sammy and is lovely.


----------

